# Reid says Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.

Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post. 

Reid said that a Bain Capital investor recently told him: Harry, he didn't pay any taxes for 10 years.

'Mitt Romney didn't pay any taxes for 10 years,' claims Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid | Mail Online


----------



## Ariux (Aug 1, 2012)

That's a hearsay accusation with no evidence.   It's not credible that Romney could be trading tens of millions of dollars every year for a decade, and not pay any taxes.  These trades generate tax documents that are sent to the IRS.  Romney would file just to reduce the tax bill that the IRS would send him, if he didn't file.    

It shows you how dirty the Democrats are willing to be to try to beat Romney.  It's not enough to say that Romney paid less in taxes than the middle-class.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 1, 2012)

"All this fighting over tax returns, hasn't created a single job".


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 1, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> "All this fighting over tax returns, hasn't created a single job".


While cons say they are for job creation, they vote time and again on abortion.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



lol

Gotta love the FOX News "I'm not saying but people are saying" tactics getting played on Romney.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...


Willard can clear it all up by releasing tax returns like his father did.


----------



## Artevelde (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



What a credible source!


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 1, 2012)

You can't make this shit up. Harry's gone "bye bye". Harry has an imaginary informant now. 

* Reid admitted he had no proof and told the Huffington Post that he wasn't certain if the allegation was true and refused to give the Huffington Post the name of the person.*

Harry Reid: Bain investor said Romney paid no taxes for 10 years, no proof given - National Elections | Examiner.com


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, this is unbelievable!  Paid no taxes in 10 years!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

Harry isn't the only one saying that ya know?  I heard it a few weeks ago...and i heard Romney was given some sort of amnesty or forgiveness for it, along with many other multi millionaires who used this not so legal loophole, that congress had to tighten up....

so, to me if this is all true, that the unintended loophole was being used by multi-millionaires to avoid taxes....they did so, believing it was legal under the advice of their tax lawyers...and that's an important piece....it was not done with malice or with the intent to 'cheat'.....

Should Romney have not been allowed to vote, if its true and he paid no income taxes as many republicans on this board say about the 47% not paying income taxes?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 1, 2012)

I read on one bloggers website that someone phoned him up and told him Harry Reid had sex with underage sheep.

Now the blogger admitted he had no proof and posted that he wasn't certain if the allegation was true and refused to give the name of the person.

Really credible right?


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?

What is he hiding?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 1, 2012)

Why hasn't the IRS launched an investigation? Democrats are saying he's a felon. Give 'er. Charge him with something.

Launch an official investigation. Go for it. Otherwise Democrats and slandering and blowing smoke out their asses.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Reid is full of shit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



If I cared I would be pointing out the discrepancy between Obama's taxes and what the State of Illinois said he was paid. The simple fact is that I like the idea of people not paying taxes on income. If I had my druthers no one would pay an income tax.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> 
> What is he hiding?



There is a guy in accounting that insists you haven't paid taxes in 25 years, but I don't believe him. The reason for that is simple, he has no idea what goes onto your tax return, because they are fracking private. So, even if an investor at Bain actually told Reid this story, it is a lie. Bain investors do not have access to Romney's tax returns. That makes this whole thing nothing more than a story so sad that only an idiot would fall for it in the first place. I have no doubt Harry "Fixed Income" Reid is an idiot, nor do I have any dount you are, but I am not.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Why hasn't the IRS launched an investigation? Democrats are saying he's a felon. Give 'er. Charge him with something.
> 
> Launch an official investigation. Go for it. Otherwise Democrats and slandering and blowing smoke out their asses.



He may not have done anything illegal; just very unpresidential in appearance.  

I don't think Reid's "source" would have any access to Governor Romney's tax filings....it's just so bizarre.  

Basically the genius is that in this:  You had the deal, Romney checked, Reid has raised.  The dealer is waiting for Romney to do something....The longer he waits, the more eyes are drawn to this.  I mean, do you know what he made on the returns he released?  I don't.  It was basically a non-story except for the percentage.  At this point, it's almost like waiting for a pregnancy test.


----------



## Artevelde (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



You mean the same Eric Holder who helped arrange the outrageous pardon Clinton gave to tax fraudster and fugitive from justice Rich?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



Or Tim Geithner?


----------



## Abraham3 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's entirely possible that if Mitt 'legally' paid very little or no taxes for ten years and spoke about it with his coworkers.  Thus the IRS would be conducting no investigation and his coworkers could speak with some basis.

Are any of us aware of others in Mitt's general financial situation through those years that also got away with paying little to no taxes?  Are any of us aware of any tax loopholes that might have applied to Romney and his situation?  And, if it was legal, are we and should we be bothered?  Wouldn't we have done the same thing in his shoes?


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasn't the IRS launched an investigation? Democrats are saying he's a felon. Give 'er. Charge him with something.
> ...



One thing that comes to mind is, Romney, as Governor of Mass, had to file financial disclosure forms.
Why isn't someone looking for them? I don't know Mass law, but it should be a matter of public record.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Aug 1, 2012)

Abraham3 said:


> It's entirely possible that if Mitt 'legally' paid very little or no taxes for ten years and spoke about it with his coworkers.  Thus the IRS would be conducting no investigation and his coworkers could speak with some basis.
> 
> Are any of us aware of others in Mitt's general financial situation through those years that also got away with paying little to no taxes?  Are any of us aware of any tax loopholes that might have applied to Romney and his situation?  And, if it was legal, are we and should we be bothered?  Wouldn't we have done the same thing in his shoes?



We aren't running for President.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I don't know the rules there in Mass either.  I would imagine that if such were out in the public domain, the Romney Campaign would have it out for all to see though.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Or you'd think the press would get a hold of them?
Why leave it to the Romney campaign?


----------



## SniperFire (Aug 1, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I read on one bloggers website that someone phoned him up and told him Harry Reid had sex with underage sheep.
> 
> Now the blogger admitted he had no proof and posted that he wasn't certain if the allegation was true and refused to give the name of the person.
> 
> Really credible right?



I heard Reid impregnated a sheep. 

He needs to prove that didn't happen.


LOL


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

Abraham3 said:


> It's entirely possible that if Mitt 'legally' paid very little or no taxes for ten years and spoke about it with his coworkers.  Thus the IRS would be conducting no investigation and his coworkers could speak with some basis.
> 
> Are any of us aware of others in Mitt's general financial situation through those years that also got away with paying little to no taxes?  Are any of us aware of any tax loopholes that might have applied to Romney and his situation?  And, if it was legal, are we and should we be bothered?  Wouldn't we have done the same thing in his shoes?



You're correct.

But there is a difference between "legal" and "presidential".

I started a thread that stated as much that I doubt anything that is in the records would reveal much that we don't already know about him; he's a fat cat who got fatter while the rest of the country has gotten thinner; he's a charitable man, a man of faith.  I am 100% confident that the records will show all of the above.  


But while there may be no impropriety there, it just won't look very good.  

Otherwise, why not release them?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



It would leave me to believe that they are not public domain so there is no "get" to be gotten.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Aug 1, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I read on one bloggers website that someone phoned him up and told him Harry Reid had sex with underage sheep.
> ...






I heard Romney strapped the family dog to the roof of the car.


Oh - wait - I didn't make that up, did I?


----------



## SniperFire (Aug 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I heard Obama eats dog.

I shit you not!


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



One just pictures this Bain Investor and Reid doing the Secret Mormon Handshake and then he spills the beans on Mitt.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



You won't get an honest answer..just deflection.

They don't seem to have a problem with huge corporations, that not only pay 0 taxes..but get money back.

Pretty sure there's alot in those tax returns Romney considers "proprietary".

Like "legal" tax schemes that allow him to skate on paying taxes completely.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...



Yeah. We don't need roads or to pay for those wars or health care or taking care of those old people.  

We should all avoid our income tax like Mitt Romney. 

Sorry, guy. I pay my fair share, and when I got my last home loan, I had to produce three years of tax returns.  For a home loan.  

Mitt Romney is asking to be leader of the free world, and it sure looks like he's hiding something.


----------



## SniperFire (Aug 1, 2012)

Weepy weepy Libtards want to invent an issue.

Wonder why?

'His personal favorability, once a strong point for Obama, has vanished and is now being replaced by a personal dislike that is dragging him down.

'These data, buried deep in the latest NY Times/CBS poll (of registered voters, not likely voters) are both stark and important. In April, Obama had a 42-45 favorable/unfavorable rating, itself a shock given his vastly higher favorable ratings only a few months before. Now, he has a favorable rating of only 36% and an unfavorable rating of 48%.'

Obama&#8217;s Ratings Dive at DickMorris.com


LOL


----------



## Claudette (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Why won't Mitt show us his tax returns for the last 12 years?
> ...



Your Oh So Right. 

If Romney had done anyting illegal the IRS would be up his ass. They aren't so I doubt Romney is HIDING anyting. 

Reid is an idiot for repeating a story he HEARD from some source he isn't willing to name. 

Bunch of Bullshit in my book.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Claudette said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



He could be hiding that he accepted IRS amnesty for offshore accounts.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...





Can always count on you to post up the threads which convey a political IQ of a small soap dish!!!


*Huge win *here for Romney when it all shakes out. When political atttacks hit the level of absurd, its always the boomerang effect. Only the k00k left take this seriously as a news story. Independents, the only important voting bloc left now will view this as below the belt political smear tactics. This is the lefty equivilent of the birther gig.

Chris s0n..........you have always had the most pronounced connect the dots issues on the whole forum. Conservative folks like me thank you for another effort of genius!!


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Funny thing it was Romney telling that story. He was happily reminiscing about good times.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

Claudette said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



The IRS doesn't go after rich people, rich people fight back.  

Now, obviously you have in Romney and Reid two guys you can't trust. They are both politicians and they are both Mormons and basically, I wouldn't trust either one of them.  

But Romney is the one running for president and Romney is the one hiding his tax returns.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

Claudette said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



No they wouldn't.

The IRS is grossly underfunded and seldom investigates anyone.

It's estimated that there are some 750 Billion unpaid taxes owed to the United States.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2012)

So many people on here have political connect the dots issues...............its not even real.


Assholes.............the standard is 2 years tax releases. Not going to change. The k00ks think the rest of the country think like them...........its fucking hysterical. A huge majority of independents couldnt give a rats ass about this stuff, the only people that matter at this point. Democrats are not pushing this issue..........except the hard left ones and their credibility is shit amongst independents.


More k00k losing..............


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2012)

The House should press charges against Reid for dereliction of duty. We have another trillion deficit and that fucking criminal Reid won't pass a budget


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> So many people on here have political connect the dots issues...............its not even real.
> 
> 
> Assholes.............the standard is 2 years tax releases. Not going to change. The k00ks think the rest of the country think like them...........its fucking hysterical. A huge majority of independents couldnt give a rats ass about this stuff, the only people that matter at this point.



The standard isn't "two years".  Most contenders release a decade's worth. Obama did. So did Bush-43, Kerry, Gore, Clinton, Dole and even Mitt's dad.  

McCain only released two years, but the media didn't push him on it that hard because they had a pretty good idea where his money was coming from.  The guy had been in Congress for 30 years.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> So many people on here have political connect the dots issues...............its not even real.
> 
> 
> Assholes.............the standard is 2 years tax releases. Not going to change. The k00ks think the rest of the country think like them...........its fucking hysterical. A huge majority of independents couldnt give a rats ass about this stuff, the only people that matter at this point. Democrats are not pushing this issue..........except the hard left ones and their credibility is shit amongst independents.
> ...



How many years did George Romney disclose?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great line from the Borowitz report... 


Alfie Langlan, owner of the popular Earl&#8217;s Boot pub, in Central London, summed up Mr. Romney&#8217;s performance this way: &#8220;Mitt Romney is coming across as an out-of-touch rich person in a country that still has a Queen.&#8221;

Read more Romney's Olympic Trouble Continues : The New Yorker


----------



## zeke (Aug 1, 2012)

You are so right skooker.

I can only hope that the Mittster comes out and tells all of us to kiss his ass, he has given all the tax returns that he is gonna give.

Please do that Mitt. It will make you look so strong and manly.

Hell I bet all the right wing wack jobs on this message board will vote for you. 

It will all work out just fine. Who really cares if the richest among us pays very little in income tax. We in this country need to pay mcuh less in stinking income tax money.

Maybe Mitt can show us the way. Right skook?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So many people on here have political connect the dots issues...............its not even real.
> ...





Like I said....the "standard" isnt two years..........but only to the k00k left.


This is a POLITICS forum s0n. The opinion of the few is null.


All the k00k left who think this is going to be a pivitol issue come election day................see you in here on election night as I roll out my dozen or so new Photobucket Classics of win.


----------



## Vel (Aug 1, 2012)

Another made up story to deflect away from things like:

Help Wanted, But Businesses Not Hiring | Fox Small Business Center


and seriously people.. are you really ignorant enough to think that you make the kind of money that Mitt Romney has made by being too stupid to properly file taxes?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

skookerasbil said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Guy, I've been watching politics for 30 years.  Romney is not a "winner".  He's Bob Dole. He's John Kerry.  He's the guy you nominate because he seems safe enough not to make you look too dumb when an incumbant rolls over you.  

Romney's biggest problem right now. The Media is getting sick of his shit. Even the right wing media.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



IRS WHITE on RICE? hhhhmmmm?


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2012)

zeke said:


> You are so right skooker.
> 
> I can only hope that the Mittster comes out and tells all of us to kiss his ass, he has given all the tax returns that he is gonna give.
> 
> ...







This is a politics forum s0n..........you dont look at this stuff through the lens of a hyper-partisan. Well..........you can but it doesnt matter.


This thread would be like a thread about how large portions of Obama's book are BS............total fabrications. But like this issue with Romneys taxes, its politically null.
None of the k00k left in this forum couold ever work in politics.............they'd be fired the first day for having the political vision of Mr Magoo.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



No he's not. Bob Dole and John Kerry were American heroes.

Mitt? The coward protested for the war in Vietnam before he went to France to save the French from wine and cheese.

He also got into an auto accident with a Catholic Priest..killing one of his passengers.

Mitt Romney is no Bob Dole or John Kerry.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





s0n..........you could be a 24/7 student for 100 years. As James Carville said in 1992..........'Its the economy stupid!!!". Even a total fuck up like John McCain would win for the GOP this year. So would Boob McNut by the way.............


----------



## Conservative (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Will he be indicted and convicted like Walker was? Oh, wait... never mind.


Dumb ass


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> *The IRS doesn't go after rich people, rich people fight back.  *
> 
> Now, obviously you have in Romney and Reid two guys you can't trust. They are both politicians and they are both Mormons and basically, I wouldn't trust either one of them.
> 
> But Romney is the one running for president and Romney is the one hiding his tax returns.



You're right!

Warren Buffet should just pay his damn taxes and quit fighting the government. He only owes a billion and I wonder how much he is costing the tax payer fighting the battle in court.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2012)

MeBelle60 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > *The IRS doesn't go after rich people, rich people fight back.  *
> ...



why do the democrats let warren buffet speak for them if he's in arrears for a billion dollars?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



No evidence, no proof, n o name, just an anonymous supposed source. meanwhile We know for a fact he paid his taxes since he released returns in 2008 as well. But you play the " lets pretend " game.

How did you feel about the REAL tax cheats, the democrats that Obama nominated for high office that actually did not pay their taxes? Or was that different?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...



Actually, Romney didn't release any returns in 2008.  He was eliminated from contention before he got to that point.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...



Can you state for a fact that Romney didn't take IRS amnesty for an offshore account?


----------



## Listening (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Mitt Romney ran in the GOP primary four years ago.  He knew then that he would be looking to be president of the United States.

He didn't plan to release any tax returns then ?

Are you really that stupid ?  I am beginning to think you are.

He knew then that if he was going to run in 2012 that he'd need to have a clean house.

And you think he didn't pay anything in 2008 and 2009.

You and Harry Ried deserve each other.  Maybe they will lock your asses up in the same padded room so you can kiss each other good night.

Oh, and hey....sorry to break it to you, but I read the other day that Scott Walker is still the governor of Wisconsin.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

WillowTree said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Let?



> Amendment 1 - Freedom of Religion, Press, Expression. Ratified 12/15/1791. Note
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 1, 2012)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...



Prove it.

Let's see the link.


----------



## Listening (Aug 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle60 said:
> ...



Correct,

They don't let him speak them...they beg for it. 

You scum have been hiding under Warrens skirt for years.  Or didn't Obama coin the phrase "The Buffet Rule" ?


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Romney's Wealth, But Not His Tax Returns, Was Factor In McCain's VP Decision, Says Steve Schmidt

WASHINGTON -- John McCain's top campaign strategist in 2008 says that Mitt Romney's much-discussed tax returns were not the reason that the Republican candidate chose Sarah Palin as his running mate, but he did acknowledge that Romney's wealth played a factor in the decision.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Sallow is right, only McCain saw 23 years of Romney's tax returns, not the public.


----------



## Chris (Aug 1, 2012)

Romney told ABC News he didn't know if he paid less than 15% on his taxes over the last 12 years.

What a liar.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...





> a Bain Capital investor





No name??



Hey Chrissy, a Wisconsin prosecutor told me that there would never be any charges filed against Gov. Walker. How do you like those apples?


----------



## blastoff (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



You mean how would we feel if it was a proven fact, or just if it was a "someone said" scenario like this allegation?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



So why isn't he in jail you stupid cocksucker! If that was even close to true, he would have been investigated and charged! 

Neg


----------



## Listening (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney told ABC News he didn't know if he paid less than 15% on his taxes over the last 12 years.
> 
> What a liar.



Do you have his taxes.

I think besides being a partisan asshole, you are also a liar.


----------



## 007 (Aug 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...


Tax returns? Well... what about all this? ...


----------



## ba1614 (Aug 1, 2012)

That's just an example of how desperate they are. "someone told me so" lol that's stuff grade three schoolyard kids use when they got nothing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Think anyone will buy it?

I heard Obama's white mother is decended from slaves. 

I also heard that the GOP supports Dog-fighting. 


What other rumors can we start?


I'll get back to you on that.......


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...


 
This thread will end up as his Scott Walker thread...nowhere and Chrissy shitting black feathers for a month.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 1, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Dig for it jackass.... just like we had to do for that ummmm birth cert


----------



## Misty (Aug 1, 2012)

Harry Reid is a liar and has never produced any of his tax returns.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



An un-named source tells me that Harry Ried ass rapes little kittens... 

Ooooh the Horrah


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Am I the only one who sees irony here?


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...


 
And Dingy Harry Reid is a [say it with me]..._MORMON! O_h the horror! He shouldn't be in office! Seems the left doesn't have problems with CERTAIN Mormons...eh?


----------



## Misty (Aug 1, 2012)

Could this be why Harry hides his taxes. 

"Harry Reid wrote at least four letters helpful in Indian tribes represented by Jack Abramoff, and Reid&#8217;s staff had frequent contact with the disgraced lobbyist&#8217;s team about legislation&#8230;.Reid collected nearly $68,000 in political donations from Abramoff&#8217;s firm, lobbying partners and clients&#8230;Abramoff&#8217;s firm also hired one of Reid&#8217;s top legislative aides as a lobbyist."


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 
Yeah...Swallow stepped in it again.


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 1, 2012)

The T said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Dude needs rubber boots


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


 
Hip waders stretched over his head.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## nodoginnafight (Aug 1, 2012)

So still no answwer to the hypothetical?

WHAT IF (yeah if) it turns out Romney really didn't pay any taxes for 10 years. 

Would it make a difference? Wouldn't to me because I can't bring myself to vote for the guy anyway. But what about you?

Any Romney supporter willing to answer honestly. Or are we all just to invested in flame-throwing here?


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


>


 
When YOU come up with a valid link to prove Dingy Harry Reid's assertion (And consequently his _anonymous source_)?

YOU are still in kindergarten and wet behind the ears Tick Duck.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?



Let's assume the allegation that Obama enjoys raping little white girls is true as well.  You would you OWS parasites feel about it?  Since it is an allegation that I have made, and that I cannot in any way support, what say you?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 1, 2012)

The T said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



He said he heard it from a Bain investor.  What's to prove?  Let Romney come right out and say it's a lie.  He hasn't yet, has he?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



That was funny, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bullshit you pay your fair share.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > So many people on here have political connect the dots issues...............its not even real.
> ...



Obama released 2 years, not 10.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


And Reid is the one with the anonymous source.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Is there a new comedy club at USMB, or did I just find a day when the lefties were unintentionally funny?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Can you state for a fact he did?  Can you state for a fact that, based upon romney's refusal to give a squirt of piss about the demands of the OWS parasites, anything at all, except that he does not think yo parasites are worth a squirt of piss?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

nodoginnafight said:


> So still no answwer to the hypothetical?
> 
> WHAT IF (yeah if) it turns out Romney really didn't pay any taxes for 10 years.
> 
> ...



It would not make any difference to me.  As long as he doesn't promise to stop the rising of the seas, and finds America to be a place that is at least ok, then he is worlds away from obammy and the OWS parasite mentality that, quite frankly, the world would be better off without.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I heard your mouth was like a Drive-through vagina.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Up is down and day is night in their cocoon.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


really?  where did you get that info from?  he released his tax returns back to the year 2000.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 1, 2012)

Harry Reid did something I did not think possilble.  He made democrats cringe.  Although yesterday MSNBC was reporting it as a fact.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.


Unelectable, probably.  Prison, not likely.  He has enough money to pacify the IRS criminal division, which is the the name of the game.  The rich can play games with their tax obligation because if they get caught they can avoid prosecution by paying up, plus fines.  

As long as there is nothing brazenly criminal the IRS always looks for money in place of punishment.


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


 
_Really gracie?_


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 1, 2012)

Harry Reid wouldn't lie, would he?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...


you like the idea huh?  so you would have praised obama for it huh?  and eric holder too, huh?

Sorry Quantum.... don't believe you...not for one nano second!  the FIT those on the right gave when they found out that a few people on obama's team owed back taxes... was screamed about from the rooftops here by those leaning right....where were you on the topic?  Did you PRAISE them for it and tell the righties you support those tax evaders?



ps

what kind of tax structure do you support then?


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I guess you don't know the difference between tax evasion and alleged tax avoidance.  Figures.


----------



## Some Guy (Aug 1, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Unelectable, probably.  Prison, not likely.  He has enough money to pacify the IRS criminal division, which is the the name of the game.  The rich can play games with their tax obligation because if they get caught they can avoid prosecution by paying up, plus fines.



I'm curious.  Do you not see, or realize, what you're saying?  The left is calling for him to release his last 10 years of *tax returns* which are required by the IRS.  So if the IRS has his tax returns and hasn't said anything, one would assume he hasn't done anything against the law there.  If he was breaking the law and he paid the IRS off: more reason to vote the current regime out for employing a corrupt IRS that collects bribes from greedy millionaire assholes, no?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Can you state for a fact that he did? Oh, wait that would be innocent until proven guilty, you aren't to keen on that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Harry Reid wouldn't lie, would he?



Reid is like an old nosey neighbor that loves to gossip over the fence.


----------



## The T (Aug 1, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Harry Reid wouldn't lie, would he?


 
He does...hugely. But he's excused because he's a leftist.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



In 2008, when he was actually running for president, not demonizing every business owner in America, he released 2 years of returns. People that want Romney to release 10 think that the rest of the world is too stupid to remember what happened 4 years ago, but we are not that stupid. The simple fact is that Obama did not release 10 years of returns until after Romney had the nomination sewed up, so his demands that Romney do so are not worth squat to me.

Feel free to prove me wrong by point to any reference to Obama's 2000-2006 returns before March of this year.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Feel free to point out all my complaints about them not paying taxes. Don't forget to throw in Geithner, and even Kerry and his yacht. 

I'll wait.

I support taxes that are designed to encourage people not to do things that negatively impact the well being of the human race. I would support a carbon tax, and would support a properly designed cap and trade system that made each individuals the recipients of the collected revenue in order for them to offset the increase in their cost of living. I oppose taxes that are designed to promote social and cultural ethical positions.


----------



## ecinicola (Aug 1, 2012)

Thats hog wash.  If he hadn't paid taxes in all that time, IRS would have caught him.    They are just trying to find anything they can to bash Romney with and anyone knows this, or they are in denial.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 1, 2012)

Why is no one concerned that I stated that I heard the OPs mouth was like a drive through vagina, and he has yet to disprove it?


----------



## whitehall (Aug 1, 2012)

A Bain capital investor somehow is aware of Romney's tax returns and contacted the senator who represents Nevada? I thought Harry Reid retired. He hasn't done anything in two years.


----------



## del (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



harry is as stupid as you are


----------



## Amazed (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Harry isn't the only one saying that ya know?  I heard it a few weeks ago...and i heard Romney was given some sort of amnesty or forgiveness for it, along with many other multi millionaires who used this not so legal loophole, that congress had to tighten up....
> 
> so, to me if this is all true, that the unintended loophole was being used by multi-millionaires to avoid taxes....they did so, believing it was legal under the advice of their tax lawyers...and that's an important piece....it was not done with malice or with the intent to 'cheat'.....
> 
> Should Romney have not been allowed to vote, if its true and he paid no income taxes as many republicans on this board say about the 47% not paying income taxes?



You "heard" it......well that convinces me.

Reid is a moron and nobody listens to anything he says.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


sorry kiddo, in March of 2008 he released his tax returns for 2000-2006
PolitiFact | DNC says presidential candidates usually release tax returns but Romney won't


> *2008*  	Tax returns were an issue in the 2008 primary campaign. Sen. Barack  Obama went first, releasing returns dating back to 2000 in March 2008.  Sen. Hillary Clinton waited until April to release tax records dating  back to 2000 for herself and former President Bill Clinton. Sen. Chris  Dodd, D-Conn., also released tax returns during the primary, but Joe  Biden didnt release his returns until September, when Obama selected  him as a running mate. John Edwards did not release tax returns, though  he had released a decade of returns in September 2004, when he became  John Kerrys running mate.



so I am asking you again, WHERE did you get your info that Obama did not release his tax returns from 2000 onward?  One of the right wing rags, blogs???  the main stream media?

Well, whoever it was that told you that lie that you believed, should be vetted carefully from here on out imo.


----------



## oreo (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...




    The DESPERATION is weeping out of Harry Reid's and the left's skin-- and this after Obama made the infamous statement you didn't build that by yourself.



> In his regular weekly address Saturday, President Barack Obama asserted that &#8220;we&#8217;re still paying&#8221; for the Bush tax cuts. It was a not-so-subtle jab aimed at blaming tax reductions enacted a decade ago for today&#8217;s bad economy. But desperate times require desperate measures, and the White House is desperate to divert the voters&#8217; attention from Obama&#8217;s failed policies and his infamous &#8220;you didn&#8217;t build that&#8221; remarks disparaging Americans entrepreneurs, successful business owners and job creators.
> 
> ]*The White House has been in damage control mode* ever since those remarks, and Friday&#8217;s report showing the economy grew at an anemic 1.5 percent in the last quarter only added to the urgency of Obama&#8217;s re-election campaign to find a way to change the subject. The main thrust of Obama&#8217;s defenders is that his comments were taken out of context. Here&#8217;s what he said:
> 
> ...


Obama insults small-business owners - Chicago Sun-Times

So now out comes Harry Reid--to claim that an Anonymous source told him that Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years---







*"When you don't have a record to run on--you have to paint your opponent as someone people should run from"*--Barack Obama


----------



## regent (Aug 1, 2012)

It might very well be that Romney paid no taxes for ten years and all perfectly legal. There are tax loopholes upon loopholes for the wealthy, for business and corporations. But even if legal, Romney could not afford to let that bumble bee out of the hive, not after the Republicans have turned up the startling revelation that since the 16th Amendment is based on income over a certain amount, many Americans pay no income taxes.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?


All right let us pretend if you will that a Republican politician claimed that he had a source that said Obama had not payed taxes for ten years but said Republican politician would not name that source as we have here with Harry Reid. I would ask the same questions of the pretend Republican that I am asking about Reid's claim. Who is this source? Since tax returns are private how would this source know anything about what is in them? Does this source have any documentation to back up the claim of Romney paying no taxes for ten year's? Now before people on the left here want to go on and on about Romney did not pay taxes for ten year's don't you think it would be wise and responsible to get the answers to the very real and legitimate questions I have asked here.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > let's pretend it's true for a second....how do you guys on the right feel about it?  What if it was Obama who went 10years without paying any income tax, or eric holder, what do you think you would be saying/screaming about on this board?
> ...



Sure it would be.  The unsubstantiated charges about Obama have been with us for 6 years now.  This is just another one about Governor Romney.  

What was it you guys were saying 2 years ago?  "If the President would just release his birth certificate it would all be over."  Well he did.

So would you agree that, "If Governor Romney would just release his tax returns for the last 10 years, it would all be over?"  

Well?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


First of all I have never said Obama was not a citizen or called for him to release his birth certificate and no If Romney released ten year's of records and there was nothing out of order I have no doubt the left would be calling on him to release 15 year's and after 15 if there was still nothing they would want twenty and on and on. I will point out again legally no candidate is required to release any tax returns just a financial disclosure statement if a candidate wants to release tax returns as well fine that is there choice if they don't I'm equally good with that.If a law is ever passed that requires a candidate to release a specific year's of tax returns I will expect every politician Democrat and Republican to do so until that happens all this talk about Romney's taxes is just distraction and deflection nothing more.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Well, I'm glad that YOU have never done it but undoubtedly you've heard others on the right do just that.  As for 15 years...that would be a good way to shut the critics up.  

I started a thread about his tax records.  Unless he's got a deep dark secret somewhere, I doubt you'll find out anything about Governor Romney you don't already know:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/235834-just-remember-this-about-gov-romneys-tax-records.html



blackhawk said:


> I will point out again legally no candidate is required to release any tax returns just a financial disclosure statement if a candidate wants to release tax returns as well fine that is there choice if they don't I'm equally good with that.If a law is ever passed that requires a candidate to release a specific year's of tax returns I will expect every politician Democrat and Republican to do so until that happens all this talk about Romney's taxes is just distraction and deflection nothing more.



Well, again, he could erase it tomorrow....

Also in this day and age of "who pays what" and tax policy; it certainly is fair game.  If the election were over grazing rights, maybe not but it is a central issue in this election.

As for legality...legal doesn't always translate into presidential.  For example, an argument could be made; _  If he legally didn't pay a dime in taxes...how can he ask others to pay anything?  _


----------



## IGetItAlready (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



So some apparent buddy of Reid makes a baseless claim and Harry's going to repeat it?
Meanwhile Reid has shown nothing but contempt for those who have been questioning Obama's nationality since 2004?
I so wish Nevada was a border state, it seems to be one land mass this nation could afford to hand back to the Mexis.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## oreo (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*No it wouldn't be over.*  First of all I have always believed Obama to be born in the United States.  You have your fringe right and fringe left--that believe BULLSHIT like this. In fact there are still a few on the right that believe Obama's birth certificate to be false.  So the same would happen on the left--if Romney were to release 10 years of income tax returns.  They would ask for 40 more to prove he has paid taxes all of his life.  It never ends--so what you have to do is--take Harry Reid's head and bend it up toward his ass--by completely ignoring it.

Here we have the democrat senate majority leader making a ridiculous comment such as this "claiming" he got this from an *anonymous* source---

As Ronald Reagan said:  "If it's not true IGNORE it." --






*"If you don't have a record to run on, you paint your opponent as someone people should run from"--Barack Obama*


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 1, 2012)

Is this a joke thread or a fail thread?  I'm unclear.


It is Chris' thread, so I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

oreo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I also remember, if I'm not mistaken, you showed actual disdain for Rush calling that woman a slut.  Do I have that right?

There are persons on this board right now who still talk about Obama's birth certificate being a phony.  I don't have enough fingers to count them, I don't think.  




oreo said:


> So the same would happen on the left--if Romney were to release 10 years of income tax returns.  They would ask for 40 more to prove he has paid taxes all of his life.  It never ends--so what you have to do is--take Harry Reid's head and bend it up toward his ass.
> 
> Here we have the democrat senate majority leader making a ridiculous comment such as this "claiming" he got this from an *anonymous* source---
> 
> ...



Okay...well, if they do ask for 40 years; they do so at their own peril.  Obviously those who still hum the birther tune are lampooned by the press left, right and up the middle.  Case in point, how many times do you hear Trump's name seriously mentioned unless he's tossing money around?  Sheriff Joe?  A clown we all agree.  The same thing would happen to those who want 40 years of tax returns.  

As I told Blackhawk, when tax policy is one of the primary issues and who pays what is a key in this election, the candidate's tax returns are fair game.  Reid's stunt was that; a cheap political stunt from a cheap politician who has embodied much of whats wrong with our politics.  But he called the Governor's bluff and Romney is on the button.  He will have to eventually release tax records and the longer he waits, the bigger the story becomes.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 1, 2012)

Reid is incredibly Unethical, and Irresponsible for making such and accusation and attributing it to an Unknown Source with no possible way to Prove or Disprove it.

I assure you if someone was making completely unfounded, "I am not saying, but someone else did" Accusations against Obama the left would rightly be saying it's Bogus and should be ignored.

Just another Shining Example of the Lefts Extreme Hypocrisy.


----------



## Provocateur (Aug 1, 2012)

Romney makes 10s of millions a year. 

Does the OP and other libs jumping on Chris' bandwagon, really believe that the government wouldn't go after "their" share for 8 years?


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You say he could erase it tomorrow but as you pointed Obama released his birth certificate it didn't end that silliness.This election is not about who pays what in taxes to quote Joe Biden from the 2008 election it is about one three letter word jobs if it translates into Presidential is irrelevant he has fulfilled all the legal requirements and then some if that is not good enough for some then work to change the law as to what candidates are required to release.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney told ABC News he didn't know if he paid less than 15% on his taxes over the last 12 years.
> 
> What a liar.



I couldn't tell you what percent I paid last year or anyother


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It's about a lot of things. Tax policies are central...are you actually saying they are not?  Obama wants to raise taxes on those making 250K+ and, well, we're not sure where Governor Romney is this week.  

As for erasing it; I'll point out again that nobody pays attention to Donald Trump unless he's throwing his money around.  Sheriff Joe is seen as a clown.  They are rightly lampooned for their idiotic views.  The same would happen to anyone in the public arena who would keep on with the subject.  

Like it or not it is an issue.  One that will only continue to be brought up.  Case in point, if you can take this board as a barometer of public opinion; how many birther threads get a sniff any more?  Very few.  But you're right, birthers are still out there...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/237835-obama-widens-lead-in-electoral-college-polling-5.html#post5731030

Makes me chuckle that you all allow that to persist unopposed.


----------



## BillyV (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Yes. I think it's highly likely that Mitt Romney hasn't released (and won't release) his 2008 and 2009 tax returns because there is something that he feels is "politically" damaging. No one takes this kind of pressure if there is nothing there; what would be the point? (Hence the suspicions about Obama's college records.) Anyone who thinks he didn't pay taxes for 10 years isn't thinking straight; he's been running for president for a long time. Why waste your time when you know tax returns are part of the disclosure process? Why provide years of returns to the McCain campaign if you knew there was something illegal or immoral in them. No, I think there's a simpler answer. Romney is a rich guy and has millions in investments. 2008 was a horrible year for anyone with investments that weren't short positions. Most lost large amounts of money. Remember looking at your 401K in early 2009? So Mitt undoubtedly lost his share in 2008, and being that he is mainly an investor, and many did much better in 2009, he was able to use those capital losses from 2008 to wipe out his 2009 tax bill, as the law allows. Nothing nefarious, but imagine the outcry from the left. There would be no way for him to explain intelligently to the average American voter that those losses that he was able to use in 2009 to eliminate (or minimize) his tax bill were created with taxable gains in previous years; that the IRS is your partner, taking a share of the income in good years, and a share of the  loss in bad years. That's fair and it's how the system works, but in this environment, it would be political suicide. No, I don't think you'll be seeing any more returns from Mitt unless they are "leaked" by the IRS; and with this administration, that is not out of the question. Could be a last ditch "October Surprise."


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

BillyV said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It could be but usually the forecasted hit is a lot more damaging than the actual hit.  See Clinton/Lewinsky and his numerous shameful attempts to dodge the bullet vs. his reported 66% favorable rating now.  The "coverup" is always worse than the crime.  I'm sure JoePa would agree about right now.


----------



## BillyV (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> BillyV said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I wonder if GE would agree with you; they were accused of paying no taxes and took abuse for months (it hasn't really even died out yet), and for the most part it was for the same reason - losses from GE Capital in 2008.


----------



## Peach (Aug 1, 2012)

Sallow said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...



Amen, but, he is much better than Bush II, though that is a given. There are goldfish better than Bush II. Look, Romney paid lots of sales tax, he is an "avid" consumer. Did he dodge as much income tax as he could manage? No doubt, paying money to live in this great nation is anti new right.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney told ABC News he didn't know if he paid less than 15% on his taxes over the last 12 years.
> 
> What a liar.



I would be really surprised a guy who is that obsessed with money doesn't know EXACTLY what percentage he paid every year...


----------



## Jackson (Aug 1, 2012)

All this deflection over tax returns isn't getting the people's mind off the economy, sorry, Reid.


----------



## Peach (Aug 1, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney told ABC News he didn't know if he paid less than 15% on his taxes over the last 12 years.
> ...



He has so much, a mere 15% of each year's earnings is a pittance to him.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 1, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Reid is incredibly Unethical, and Irresponsible for making such and accusation and attributing it to an Unknown Source with no possible way to Prove or Disprove it.
> 
> I assure you if someone was making completely unfounded, "I am not saying, but someone else did" Accusations against Obama the left would rightly be saying it's Bogus and should be ignored.
> 
> Just another Shining Example of the Lefts Extreme Hypocrisy.


Reid did not say Romney broke any law, did he?

Oh, wait, whatever Reid wishes were doesn't have to be against the law. He can just tap Obama to presidentially edict it into being.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2012)

I see that Mittens is not like his Dad when running for office.


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Harry Reid paid 3 male prostitutes $50.00 each and paid a farmer $100.00 for the use of a mule the other day. This can be the only reason why hes gone into the business of slander and not telling the truth. I don't have any evidence though so you can think either way if it's true or not.

EDIT: The crazy part about Reid is that there are people out there who believe him and will fight to the death over what he says.


----------



## tererun (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...




Yeah, this is pretty much a right wing tactic. I am not saying Obama was born in kenya, but many people claim his birth certificate has never been presented, and it is false, but you make up your own mind based on what you want to believe. 

I am not saying that obamacare will destroy small business by requiring them to pay for health insurance for their employees despite it clearly exempting 96 percent of small businesses from it's requirement of large corporations to do so, but it is clear that it will make it so hard for small businesses to pay for health insurance that no one will ever be able to start a small business again according to the crazy drunk bum....we mean Rush, that all businesses will fail because of obamacare.

It is wrong to do, but if it is going to be a tactic I am not saying that Romney is a mexican national because his parents forfeited their american citizenship in order to practice polygamy as per their mormon heritage in mexico, but history says it.


----------



## tererun (Aug 1, 2012)

Ariux said:


> That's a hearsay accusation with no evidence.   It's not credible that Romney could be trading tens of millions of dollars every year for a decade, and not pay any taxes.  These trades generate tax documents that are sent to the IRS.  Romney would file just to reduce the tax bill that the IRS would send him, if he didn't file.
> 
> It shows you how dirty the Democrats are willing to be to try to beat Romney.  It's not enough to say that Romney paid less in taxes than the middle-class.


 

Prove it with some tax returns. If he has nothing to hide then it should be easy to show Reid is making shit up and deserves scorn for his lies. Think about it, if he released his tax returns he could slam a popular democrat, and put to rest those nasty claims he is hiding something. It is a win win for an honest man with nothing to hide, too bad Romney is neither honest or not hiding anything.


----------



## Peach (Aug 1, 2012)

tererun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



FOX played the CON paranoia to the hilt, it was FOX that proclaimed only FOX news unbiased and all other media "liberal". Then FOX broadcasts complex stories in three sentence soundbites, and devotes most of the "news" time to entertainment reports. The dull witted applaud because its simple.*

*Actual recommendation from a regular FOX viewer, hardcore right wing atheist also.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Course that's only capital gains.

Then there's property taxes, sales taxes, governmental fees, excise-tax, bank fees, transaction fees, and every other expense that goes in to running a home, and several businesses. 

Whenever I fill out my taxes I usually get about 50 pages. Mitt Romney has hundreds of pages on his tax returns.


----------



## tjvh (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.



It really stings that Romney is so much more successful than you are doesn't it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.



There's one problem with that........the IRS already knows what he paid. He doesn't have to release anything to them. If he hadn't.....don't you think they would have audited him by now?

Obama has control of the IRS you know.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.
> ...


what does that have to do with releasing his tax returns?  He should just release them, and be done with it...how badly could they really hurt him?  I think the ''cover up'' looks worse than whatever romney is hiding, will turn out to be....  I personally don't think Romney has anything to hide but it looks like Romney disagrees with me!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


 

You replace Entertaniment with gay and you have MSNBC.....And tell me which broadcasts you like?


----------



## tjvh (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



He released the Returns he was *required* to release in March. To release more knowing the disdain the Left has for him, and their desire to scrutinize him and use his own success to attack him would be completely foolish. *Here's an idea*... Rather than worry about what kind of ammunition the Left can get to attack Romney, *how about running some Ads explaining all of the successes and accomplishments Obama has made while in office in the last four years?* Or is that *asking too much?*


----------



## tererun (Aug 1, 2012)

Peach said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Like many things I hate, I may not agree with them, but i would sure as hell invest in their entertainment strategy. I am the same way with boy bands, female entertainers who rely on being sexy or a freak show to make money, jack black, will farrel, adam sandler, reality TV shows, Lost, popular retarded anime titles about orange clad loud ninjas, and many other things that gain popularity through the LCD. 

Fox news may not be accurate, but they do now how to sell news. About the only people i think will ever beat them in that area are the hispanic news programs, and that is because of their prolific use of large breasted women in their really boring media. Seriously, using racheal maddow is so stupid. She has the body of justin beiber. Who the hell put her on the air? Was the lesbian and pedo demographic that important?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



*Reid says Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years*

So WHAT!!!!????

Even if it is true do you really think these GOPer hacks are going to care?

They will just call it "being a smart businessman".

Lying...cheating ...stealing...is the NEW "*Good American*"... doncha know?????


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...


 

It really hurts your arguement when you're hypocritical...see liberals use all the same loopholes and they're the ones bitching about them......so wa wa wa


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Guess you know all the Dem talking points.

Still....it's all a fabrication. The IRS already has his returns.....he just hasn't given them the right to release them to the public. 

Harry Reid says some stupid shit........and this is right up there with *"I can smell the tourists". *


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 1, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I don't talk to "dems".  Maybe they just know *MY* talking points!!!  Did ya ever think of THAT???


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Lying...cheating ...stealing...is the NEW "*Good American*"... doncha know?????



We aren't talking about Obama, we are talking about Romney. get with the conversation


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Reid just made every bullshit meter in the world go off the scale.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You still claim tax policy is  central ok lets check that by starting a thread and list five or ten key issues and see where Romney's tax returns fit.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You're still an idiot.

Like I've repeated several times.......the IRS has Romney's returns. 

You can bet they'd be on him like a cheap suit if there was anything illegal going on.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



No,i can't state for a fact that he did. Do you know why I can't?


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



He likes to lie and make shit up a lot.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Because he is entitled to his right to privacy like every other American and chooses not to reveal his taxes past two years, the same level Obama was held to in 2008.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



We have had threads about them...they ran their course.  There was a lot of discussion.  

The subject of taxes is in play...would you not agree?  Will the election hinge on it?  Gee, I hope not.  But...I just have to laugh here because apparently I'm not being clear...the longer there are threads like this and watercooler chatter; in no way does it help the governor.  Because it's all a plus for the President who wants to cut taxes for those making less than $250K a year; the Senate has passed the measure and the GOP house won't consider it.  

This is a strategy of the Democrats.  And the genius is that there is no downside to this for them.  None whatsoever.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Scroll back to care's link about what Obama released in 2008 and stop spreading lies.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What did george romney disclose back in the day? What did he have to say about releasing one year of returns?


----------



## CrazedScotsman (Aug 1, 2012)

It don't matter if it's true or not, just look at this thread and all the arguing. Reid knows, I know, everybody knows that Romney filed and paid taxes, all Reid had to do is make the accusation and all hell breaks loose. If I was Romney, I would hire a lawyer and sue Reid and President Obama for slander. Romney don't even have to do anything, just let the lawyer go to town on these guys. He might as well since President Obama and Democrats are nothing but a bunch of liars, cheats and just bad people.

This just shows that Democrats, Liberals, Socialists and Communists are a bunch of liars and will do anything to destroy the United States of America.

I can't wait until all these guys are out of office. It's going to be hard for a long time on us, but it has to be done to fix the damage that President Obama has caused.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



And Harry Reid is a credible non-partisan source? Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 1, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Reid is an idiot.    Romney has paid taxes.   Has Reid ever released any of his tax returns?   How many years has he been cheating?    Half of Obama's cabinet cheated on taxes or failed to pay them.    Hysterical that they now have the nerve to accuse someone else - without a shred of proof - of doing what they do.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

hilarious

dems in 08' - obama doesn't have to release anything for unsubstantiated claims

dems in 12' - romney has to release everything for unsubstantiated claims


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



so obama should release his grades....right?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> hilarious
> 
> dems in 08' - obama doesn't have to release anything for unsubstantiated claims
> 
> dems in 12' - romney has to release everything for unsubstantiated claims



Yeah, karma is a bitch.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > hilarious
> ...



did romney call for obama to release his BC?

nice dodge of your hypocrisy btw....


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What do his grades have to do with romney's taxes? Has romney released his own college records?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



you liberals were clamoring for bush to release his grades....so why shouldn't obama?  i believe there were many pubs asking for them...and obama never did.

and you support that.  but you don't support romney.  

take off the hack goggles A15


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Not sure.  He took an endorsement, appeared with, and is apparently taking funding/support from the world's most prominent birther however.  So that is at least some endorsement of the crazy, racist, brazenly moronic stance that some republicans have taken.  

The Governor is a better man than that.  He didn't need the money, the endorsement, or the affiliation.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



so every supporter of obama, you also hold obama to their standards?  right?  

fact is...karma has nothing to do with this.  it has everything to do with hyperpartisan bullshit that infects the US.  both sides engage in this.  for their guy, bad, for the other good.   

if this hadn't been such a big issue in just the last election, i could understand, but it was the same issue and you liberals were claiming up and down that obama doesn't have to answer every claim out there.  now....romney does.  

it is stupid.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

correction:  most liberals


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Karma definitely had something to do with it.  All of the questions about the BC were totally without warrant but it did set the tone for the debate in the country.  The GOP can't say this is out of bounds when those questions were brought up and continue to be brought up along with Obama's religion as well.  

As for whether or not Romney has to answer....the longer he waits the more of story it becomes.  If he's comfortable with it then he's doing the right thing.  If he's going to complain; well, he's been set up by his affiliates in the GOP.  

Yes, I started a thread saying just how stupid:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/235834-just-remember-this-about-gov-romneys-tax-records.html



> We need to remember this about the tax records. It will not change, in all likelihood who Governor Romney is unless he has some very deep and very dark secrets. If it is revealed that he was funding Al Queda, I guarantee you that the most surprised people on earth will be Obama, Axelrod, Chris and myself.
> 
> At worst this only presents a political problem for the governor. He's running for office so politics matter and the longer he waits, the worse it's going to be for him. However, his refusal to release them is not going to change one substantive thing you know about Romney unless there is a very dark side that hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Nice punt. Try again.  

What do his grades have to do with romney's taxes? Has romney released his own college records? 

Btw I am getting a kick out of you trying to cry hypocrisy over taxes while at the same time using bush/college records example conveniently forgetting that those on the fought against releasing them.

Face it romney has come up short here and it is going to dog him this whole election and until he releases his own record you don't have a leg to stand on asking obama for his.


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



the hypocrisy is on both sides.  you included.  what his grades have to do with it...is information you're claiming must be shown, vs. information you claim doesn't need to be shown.  

how is it you stood for the proposition obama doesn't have to release his grades, bc etc....but now....romney has to release his tax returns, especially in light of some anonymous claim?   care to answer your contradiction?


----------



## Yurt (Aug 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



hilarious....obama claims had no merit....but an anonymous source has merit.

thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yurt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



There is no contradiction. Obama has released 12 years of returns all that its being asked is that romney does the same. Until Romney releases his own records there is no parity between the requests.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 1, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Very true; especially since taxes and tax policy is such a central issue this Fall.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 1, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


obama released his tax returns for each year from the year 2000 forward in march of 2008.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 2, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...


He can't.  It will also show that his IRS audit was because he was pardoned during the 2009 IRS amnesty program that let Swiss bank account holders bring their money back to the U.S. with no penalties.

How will it look for someone who received amnesty for defrauding the U.S. government trying to get elected to now _run _the U.S. government?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 2, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> I see that Mittens is not like his Dad when running for office.



Mittens isn't like his dad at all, and that's the problem.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.



Why? Did Geithner do his taxes?


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




How about college records?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 2, 2012)

Romney should sure Harry Reid and the IRS/FBI should finally arrest Reid for illegal activities going back decades using his Govt position to steal Federal land which he parlayed into millions for himself and his friends.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Some Guy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Unelectable, probably.  Prison, not likely.  He has enough money to pacify the IRS criminal division, which is the the name of the game.  The rich can play games with their tax obligation because if they get caught they can avoid prosecution by paying up, plus fines.
> ...


What you need to understand is it's quite possible for a multi-millionaire businessman to pay zero taxes by hiring a skilled tax lawyer/accountant to exploit all the possible loopholes.  This ability is made possible by legislation via our corrupted Congress in the form of tax laws which are beyond comprehension by the ordinary person.  

I suspect this is the situation Romney wishes to conceal.  I'm sure his tax history is perfectly "legal."  But if the public is made aware of the bottom line his chances of being elected President will dissolve.  

How do you suppose Exxon/Mobil paid zero taxes in 2010?  http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...rnie-s/bernie-sanders-filibuster-exxon-mobil/

In case you still don't understand how they do it try to understand that excessive wealth is excessive power -- which is why we need to put an end to accumulation of excessive wealth in America.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.



Do you seriously believe you know more about Mitts returns than say......THE IRS?!?!

Harry as well as you are pathetic


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

Where is the FBI, the IRS on this demanding Reid's sources?


----------



## 8537 (Aug 2, 2012)

driveby said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.
> ...



Wait what?!  How could Geithner do Romney's taxes?  He didn't even have time to do his own!


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

driveby said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.
> ...




Bang-Zoom!


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



IRS link or you, Harry Reid and Obama eat a dick........


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.
> ...


 
Indeed. And why I asked why the FBI/IRS isn't on this demanding records from Dingy Harry Reid? 

This is quite serious.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 2, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I see that Mittens is not like his Dad when running for office.
> ...



Yep, Mitt was actually born in the US.


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2012)

I suspect a number of people in the IRS and others with access to IRS records have checked Romney's returns but are unable to tell anyone officially what they found. But someone with access might have dropped a hint to Reid. In any case this may be hanging over Romney's head like a sword, waiting to drop.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

regent said:


> I suspect a number of people in the IRS and others with access to IRS records have checked Romney's returns but are unable to tell anyone officially what they found. But someone with access might have dropped a hint to Reid. In any case this may be hanging over Romney's head like a sword, waiting to drop.


I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 2, 2012)

Jon Stewart has quite a take on this...

You, Harry Reid, Are Terrible - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 08/01/12 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect a number of people in the IRS and others with access to IRS records have checked Romney's returns but are unable to tell anyone officially what they found. But someone with access might have dropped a hint to Reid. In any case this may be hanging over Romney's head like a sword, waiting to drop.
> ...


I hope he is NOT right...because that would be a horrible infringement of privacy for an employee of the IRS to go and tell someone else about ANYONE'S returns....that would be a huge no no in my book....

and yes, I would like to see Romney's returns, but certainly, this should be up to him.

I'd rather believe, this came from a fellow Bain person than to even think the IRS is giving out info that it has no right to give out....


----------



## dnsmith35 (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't file income taxes for more than 10 years. I didn't owe any taxes for those 10 years.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney can never release his tax records because if he does, he will be unelectable and probably end up in prison.
> ...


That is not the critical question.  You should be asking Romney why he refuses to release his returns, which is a perfectly reasonable request for a Presidential candidate.  Aren't you curious?  Or don't you care?  Or is your hatred for the political left so strong you would vote for Penn State's Sandusky if he was running for President?  

You need to understand Romney is the archetypal corporatist.  Unless you are among the wealthier Americans Romney's interests are opposed to yours.  If you are an ordinary American you might be doing just fine now but so were millions of others just a few years ago.  

Whatever your motive for supporting Romney I respectfully suggest you spend some time researching the realities of the present economic situation which has been turning against the middle class for the past three decades.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

dnsmith35 said:


> I didn't file income taxes for more than 10 years. I didn't owe any taxes for those 10 years.


Are you a multi-millionaire?  If so, how could you possibly not owe any taxes -- or did you manage to evade paying taxes by hiring a proficient tax consultant to research the loopholes?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Not if he's running for President.  



> I'd rather believe, this came from a fellow Bain person than to even think the IRS is giving out info that it has no right to give out....


No one is asking the IRS to divulge.  The American People are asking Candidate Romney to divulge something we have a right to know.  If Romney wishes to retain his financial privacy all he needs to do is step down.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...


I realize ALL of that Mike.....

my point is that some buddy of reid's at the Irs Divulging  private information is ABSOLUTELY WRONG to do....and I disagree with the speculation of such or the action of such.


----------



## dnsmith35 (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> and yes, I would like to see Romney's returns, but certainly, this should be up to him.
> 
> I'd rather believe, this came from a fellow Bain person than to even think the IRS is giving out info that it has no right to give out....


Beyond statutory requirements Romney has no reason to respond to the left.


----------



## Staidhup (Aug 2, 2012)

So how stupid and gullible can one get, to run for public office and not file income taxes, hahaha, too funny. If in fact Senator Reid is receiving confidential information from the IRS it's an abuse of power. Now if in fact Romney filed taxes and due to federal tax codes was not liable then so be it, don't get yer panties all in a knot over that one, it's just federal tax code law at work.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2012)

dnsmith35 said:


> I didn't file income taxes for more than 10 years. I didn't owe any taxes for those 10 years.



The first 15 years of my life I didn't pay taxes or file a return.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

Staidhup said:


> So how stupid and gullible can one get, to run for public office and not file income taxes, hahaha, too funny. If in fact Senator Reid is receiving confidential information from the IRS it's an abuse of power. Now if in fact Romney filed taxes and due to federal tax codes was not liable then so be it, don't get yer panties all in a knot over that one, it's just federal tax code law at work.


Which is the point....Federal tax laws, may or may not be equitable if a multi millionaire really gets to pay near zero or zero in income taxes while those in the middle class have to pay every dime of it...

Not something that romney did, because he was not the person writing the laws....but CERTAINLY a point of debate and discussion regarding our tax structure imo.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > So how stupid and gullible can one get, to run for public office and not file income taxes, hahaha, too funny. If in fact Senator Reid is receiving confidential information from the IRS it's an abuse of power. Now if in fact Romney filed taxes and due to federal tax codes was not liable then so be it, don't get yer panties all in a knot over that one, it's just federal tax code law at work.
> ...



Yeah.  I'm sure what Governor Romney did was perfectly legal.  I'm not sure it's presidential however.  Which is why he's hesitant to release the returns.  I'd be the most shocked person on earth if therer was a wiff of illegality.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2012)

It sounds like the old " how long have you  been beating your wife?" bullshit that Dems are famous for. They are trying to blackmail him into releasing his returns to prove he's not a crook.

It's nonsense. He may not be paying as much as the socialists would like but there is no way he went 10 years (or even 1) paying nothing.

Dirty trick that no one with half a brain would fall for.

Hey Harry - someone I know said someone in the ER said that someone who resembled you came in with a gerbil up his ass. Don't know if it's true but just sayin..


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 2, 2012)

nodoginnafight said:


> So still no answwer to the hypothetical?
> 
> WHAT IF (yeah if) it turns out Romney really didn't pay any taxes for 10 years.
> 
> ...



So what?

Lets say he hasnt....

How is that any different then the Obama appointees.

I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy just like Reid..........


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet



Ooohhhhhhhh!  Ten guesses, how exciting!


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


 
WE don't care of YOUR TRIPE.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

This is hilarious coming from the Romney camp...

Romney Adviser To Harry Reid: 'Have You No Decency, Sir?'


----------



## Staidhup (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > So how stupid and gullible can one get, to run for public office and not file income taxes, hahaha, too funny. If in fact Senator Reid is receiving confidential information from the IRS it's an abuse of power. Now if in fact Romney filed taxes and due to federal tax codes was not liable then so be it, don't get yer panties all in a knot over that one, it's just federal tax code law at work.
> ...



To go a step further, lets say you own a company, depreciation, depletion allowances, bad debt write offs, investment tax credits, energy tax credits, interest expense, FIFO adjustments, pension funding expences... are applied as per federal tax codes, it's conceivable that losses and expenses exceed earnings, one would not be liable for federal and state tax assessments on distributions made. Another case is that of extending losses over a given period of time, all are legal, and permissible under the federal and state tax codes. A perfect example is General Electric, and most if not all natural resource based businesses. I understand most on the left fail to grasp this very simple concept because they as a rule don't own businesses, employ people, and can't read a financial statement, nor understand generally accepted accounting practices and tax law.   

The issue as to if a person serving in public office did not file or pay taxes, or fails to report income, is another issue, perhaps the Democrats should clean up their own house before slandering others.


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> This is hilarious coming from the Romney camp...
> 
> Romney Adviser To Harry Reid: 'Have You No Decency, Sir?'


 
HuffPOOP...NO THANKS.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Begging your pardon Mike, but since when did "we have a RIGHT to know" about ANYONE'S taxes? you have NO RIGHT to ANYONE'S tax returns, and to claim you do points out only that you are an IGNORANT HACK.

If you think I'm wrong, please show us the law that gives us this 'right'.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

> Sen. Harry Reid (D-Nev.) didn't back down Wednesday from his accusation, made in an interview with The Huffington Post, that he heard that Mitt Romney didn't pay taxes for a decade.
> 
> "I am not basing this on some figment of my imagination," he told Nevada reporters on a conference call, according to the Las Vegas Review-Journal. "I have had a number of people tell me that." He declined to name his source.
> 
> "I don't think the burden should be on me," he said. "The burden should be on him. He's the one I've alleged has not paid any taxes. Why didn't he release his tax returns?"



More: Harry Reid Doubles Down On Romney Tax Charge


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > So how stupid and gullible can one get, to run for public office and not file income taxes, hahaha, too funny. If in fact Senator Reid is receiving confidential information from the IRS it's an abuse of power. Now if in fact Romney filed taxes and due to federal tax codes was not liable then so be it, don't get yer panties all in a knot over that one, it's just federal tax code law at work.
> ...



So equalize tax rates on every dollar earned without exception... make all income the same... eliminate loopholes.. and make sure no citizen is exempt from federal income tax unless that person truly has zero dollars income

problem solved


----------



## pwjohn (Aug 2, 2012)

*Mini stroke, mini brain. That's our Harry Reid...*


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> This is a strategy of the Democrats.  And the genius is that there is no downside to this for them.  None whatsoever.



No downside? Reid is accusing Romney of not paying taxes for 10 years. What happens if that accusation turns out to be false? There will be screams from the GOP side (and probably from the Dem side as well) of the Senate for Reid to either step down as Senate Majority Leader or resign as a US Senator. And Romney get's labelled a victim of political bullshit and his numbers go up.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


So was James Holmes.


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 2, 2012)

> He didnt pay taxes for 10 years! *Now, do I know that thats true? Well, Im not certain*, Reid told HuffPo. But obviously he cant release those tax returns. How would it look?



How hilarious is this? He makes a very serious accusation, then he goes on to say he doesn't know if it's true or not. You would think you'd want to make sure it was true before you went to the media with it.

Poor Harry. I would not want to be in his shoes when this blows up in his face.


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> > He didnt pay taxes for 10 years! *Now, do I know that thats true? Well, Im not certain*, Reid told HuffPo. But obviously he cant release those tax returns. How would it look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And HE is taken to task for the DEALS he got in his district...and HE is a [say it with me...MORMON]...and one Libs aren't arfraid of for some reason...


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is a strategy of the Democrats.  And the genius is that there is no downside to this for them.  None whatsoever.
> ...


You're right.

If it turns out to be false Romney's popularity will rise significantly -- and Reid's will plummet proportionally.  So we may rest assured Reid is well aware of the potential consequences and is not stupid enough to lay such a trap for himself.  He apparently knows something.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

RoadVirus said:


> > He didnt pay taxes for 10 years! *Now, do I know that thats true? Well, Im not certain*, Reid told HuffPo. But obviously he cant release those tax returns. How would it look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"When?"  Don't you mean _if_?  If not, why not?  Do you know something?  If so, tell us what it is.


----------



## The T (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


 
No Reid isn't. HE is in position of power and is protected.

REID is a CRIMINAL that needs to answer.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Apparently Reid has several sources of this same information.


----------



## RoadVirus (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Apparently Reid has several sources of this same information.



So he says


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2012)

At this moment Romney knows if Reid is right or wrong, and would Reid say it, if he didn't think he was right? It was a major challenge. 
If Romney paid a fair amount of taxes this would be a great opportunity for Romney to really hurt Reid. Show his income taxes prove Reid wrong and Romney's honesty factor goes sky high, and Republicans  maybe gain another seat in the Senate. 
The problem for Romney if he lets this thing gain traction and Romney didn't pay or paid little it could be a major campaign issue.  
What would you do if you were Romney?


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2012)

He has nothing to gain. If he only paid 20 million out of 100 million, they'd say he didn't pay enough. If he paid 50 million out of 100 million they'd say he's too rich.

I wouldn't do it. Only a moron would believe Reid and we know who the morons will vote for no matter what. Normal people are more concerned about the country.


----------



## Freewill (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> RoadVirus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



One good thing for Reid, his popularity or trust in him can't fall very far.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 2, 2012)

Willard can clear this up instantly.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 2, 2012)

As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Good article...

The Tax Trap Springs Shut on Romney -- Daily Intel


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.



Reid said sources told him Romney didn't pay any taxes for 10 years - not that Romney broke any laws.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 2, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.


Nobody said that Willard did anything illegal, just that he didn't pay any taxes because of an army of tax lawyers.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Willard can clear this up instantly.



Yes he could.  He's not being counseled well.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

New Awesome Mitt Video!

Mitt Dancing Around The Issues Volume I - YouTube


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Since this has been all over the place for a few days, it's surprising that Mitt hasn't denied it.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.
> ...



And assets in off-shore tax havens.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



I have a strong feeling that the taxes Romney HAS paid, has funded a hundred times more entitilements, than Reid. He should to be praising Romney.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> This is hilarious coming from the Romney camp...
> 
> Romney Adviser To Harry Reid: 'Have You No Decency, Sir?'



Love the quote from Reid:



> "So, the words out that he hasnt paid any taxes for 10 years. Let him prove that he has paid taxes, because he hasnt, Reid said in a Senate floor speech Thursday. We already know from one partial tax return that he gave us, he has money hidden in Bermuda, the Cayman Islands and a Swiss banking account. Mitt Romney makes more money in a single day than the average middle-class family makes in two years or more.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Not sure what you said but I think I know what you meant.  I agree.  Reid is a piece of crap for going there.  But it does put the governor on the button.  He either has to check, call, or raise.  

Personally, if I were Romney and I tithed as much as he has done...I wouldn't be releasing my tax returns; I'd be publishing them!  He's a good and decent man.  His actions make it look otherwise.  

It also allows people to make hilarious videos like this:

Mitt Dancing Around The Issues Volume I - YouTube

****Not kidding. When I posted this first about 20 minutes ago, the hit count was in the low 90's.  Now it's over 100,000 hits.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...


----------



## Rozman (Aug 2, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> I read on one bloggers website that someone phoned him up and told him Harry Reid had sex with underage sheep.
> 
> Now the blogger admitted he had no proof and posted that he wasn't certain if the allegation was true and refused to give the name of the person.
> 
> Really credible right?



Now according to Lib logic it's up to Harry Reid to prove that he's *NOT* a sheep fucker.
Reid said he doesn't have to prove his allegation against Romney.Fair is fair right Libs.
I think we need to get an independent investigator to look into both charges.
Let's get to the bottom of both these claims.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



I say you didn't pay taxes for 10 years....

see how that works?


and I say reid hasn't paid either......


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Aug 2, 2012)

Dingy Harry said that eh ?    That begs the question, what did Nancy Pelosi have to say about it ???

Inquiring imbeciles want to know..................


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.
> ...



then whats the point jethro?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Rozman said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > I read on one bloggers website that someone phoned him up and told him Harry Reid had sex with underage sheep.
> ...



Or he could just deny that the claim was true.  Mr. Etch-A-Sketch hasn't even done that, in spite of it hurting him politically.  I wonder why?


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 2, 2012)

Harry Reid sucks dicks in the Circus Circus casino on weekends, it was written on a napkin in a Las Vegas Denny's.

Now Reid needs to prove he doesn't suck dicks in Las Vegas casinos....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Simple.  That Mitt may have used gimmicks such as off-shore companies and accounts to avoid paying his fair share.  If he payed a lower percentage of taxes than I pay, I'd be pretty pissed if he used creative accounting to do so.  But the meme has been set, and Mittens hasn't denied it.  Let the people take from it what they will, but those are the facts.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, FOXNews today said a DC writer asked all Reps and Senators to release their tax documents for just 1 year.....Harry Reid said "No."


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Reid needs to stop deflecting. I am confident Romney has funded thousands more dependent's entitlements, than Reid could ever afford to. `Sides, it isn't working with the independents. They "get" this president and Reid and their tactics.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 2, 2012)

At some point are we going to get to the issues that concern us all?
Or are we gonna spend the time we have left going through this Bullshit!
I know why Obama want to keep the focus off his Presidency and I don't
blame him but we need to discuss the real issues not the crap.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> As usual, Reid is talking out of his ass.  You can bet your bottom dollar that if there was a problem with Romney's taxes, the IRS would react and it would be all over the national news.


I doubt there is a legal problem with Romney's taxes?  I expect there is a _moral_ problem in that Romney probably had a talented tax consultant exploit so many loopholes that Romney got away with paying so little in taxes it will piss off anyone who finds out about it.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



This article pretty much makes all the points...

10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 2, 2012)

How did Harry Reid make a $1.1M profit on land in Nevada he didn't own for 3 years? 

Harry Reid is a criminal until he proves he did nothing wrong.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> I realize ALL of that Mike.....
> 
> my point is that some buddy of reid's at the Irs Divulging  private information is ABSOLUTELY WRONG to do....and I disagree with the speculation of such or the action of such.


You're assuming an IRS employee is the source.  There are any number of possible sources -- including a pissed-off Romney insider.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2012)

Rozman said:


> At some point are we going to get to the issues that concern us all?
> Or are we gonna spend the time we have left going through this Bullshit!
> I know why Obama want to keep the focus off his Presidency and I don't
> blame him but we need to discuss the real issues not the crap.



I think he is waiting for summer vacation to be over, and people back in front of their TVs and then the gloves will come off and so will the plans for restoring America to greatness, or at least in that direction. Even Romney said that would take years. But the important thing is that he will stop the madness of the Obama administration, as he loves this country and knows how to get it on the road to prosperity, for all.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Obama may have a six year old boy bound and gagged in a storage locker that he uses as a sex slave.  When do the possibly maybes mean anything?


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2012)

He paid 3.2 mil in 2010. Those returns have been released. What sneaky Reid wants are the returns for an entire decade.  That's bullshit.

Who will be able to understand them anyway?

Romney has nothing to gain and owes Harry Reid nada.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Aug 2, 2012)

Harry Reid, a known liar, has been caught making up fake people in the past to make a political claim so most likely he is lying through his teeth even having some "contact."

If he isn't lying for the first time in his life, then his contact and him are breaking the law leaking confidential personal information for political gain. Reid and his fake buddy should be getting banged in the ass at Federal Prison. 



MikeK said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I realize ALL of that Mike.....
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Now, do I know that that's true? Well, I'm not certain,' Reid told the website.​


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Reid originally said a "Bain investor" was the source.

Harry Reid: Bain Investor Told Me That Mitt Romney 'Didn't Pay Any Taxes For 10 Years'


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I realize ALL of that Mike.....
> ...



Now, do I know that that's true? Well, I'm not certain,' Reid told the website.​


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Now, do I know that that's true? Well, I'm not certain,' Reid told the website.​


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Reid originally said a "Bain investor" was the source.
> 
> Harry Reid: Bain Investor Told Me That Mitt Romney 'Didn't Pay Any Taxes For 10 Years'



Now, do I know that that's true? Well, I'm not certain,' Reid told the website.​


----------



## Peach (Aug 2, 2012)

He claimed his corporations as dependents since they are people.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Conservative said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



HOW could Reid ever know for "certain" without actually seeing Romney's tax returns?  How could anyone?  Duh, that's why America wants to see them.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Peach said:


> He claimed his corporations as dependents since they are people.



Get sources other than Reid little girl.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



You are a rapist and homophobe. Do I know that's true, well... I'm not certain. Prove it isn't.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



"America" doesn't....lmao...just you silly liberals.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 2, 2012)

dnsmith35 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > and yes, I would like to see Romney's returns, but certainly, this should be up to him.
> ...


Right.  Especially if he's not interested in being elected President.

In case you didn't know, there is a legal difference between being a private citizen and a public figure.  It's kinda like the difference between a nun and a hooker.


----------



## Peach (Aug 2, 2012)

chanel said:


> He paid 3.2 mil in 2010. Those returns have been released. What sneaky Reid wants are the returns for an entire decade.  That's bullshit.
> 
> Who will be able to understand them anyway?
> 
> Romney has nothing to gain and owes Harry Reid nada.



IRS returns are not difficult to understand.


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

MikeK said:


> dnsmith35 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Really? Care to link to the federal statute defining the difference, and the penalties for not doing everything a 'public figure' is required to do, by law?

Dumb ass


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Mitt Romney To Harry Reid On Tax Dodge: 'Put Up Or Shut Up'


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

chanel said:


> He paid 3.2 mil in 2010. Those returns have been released. What sneaky Reid wants are the returns for an entire decade.  That's bullshit.
> 
> Who will be able to understand them anyway?
> 
> Romney has nothing to gain and owes Harry Reid nada.


why is it bull shit?  Obama released all of his returns back to 2000, and Hillary Clinton released all of her returns, available back to 14 years and Joe biden released his returns back to 2000 when running in 2008, and John edwards released his returns for a decade when running with Kerry as vp.....and romney's father released 10 years of his tax returns when running for governor....shall I go on?  What makes romney so special in your eyes?

He's hiding something, especially when numerous Republicans have called for him to release them as well...yet he won't.

God forbid if Obama had refused to release his previous returns when running for office....sheesh, this board would have been on fire with the right wingers going nuts on it!  to deny that is plain silly.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2012)

I think I will let Jon Stewart speak to Harry Reids claim Stewart does not go after the left as much as he does the right but when he does he does it well.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CGIQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thedailyshow.com%2Fwatch%2Fwed-august-1-2012%2Fyou--harry-reid--are-terrible&ei=Ux4bUIa-IcWL2AXX24HwBA&usg=AFQjCNEKoq7HwuG56ztWkJa7Ad2tiyUGAA&sig2=pWn4Rksn4ux39QYjwkkSzQ


----------



## Rozman (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Reid originally said a "Bain investor" was the source.
> 
> Harry Reid: Bain Investor Told Me That Mitt Romney 'Didn't Pay Any Taxes For 10 Years'



And he was more then happy to put it out there without any proof...
What a scumbag...I'm sorry that was a bit harsh.
He is a used scumbag from a porno shoot.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



*
Weve given all you people need to know..."  Ann Romney. 
*

Ann Romney on tax returns: &#8216;We

The American people usually decide what they "need" to know.


----------



## freedombecki (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the Senate should censure Harry Reid.

He's a busybody who doesn't do his own job of getting Obama to agree to passage of a budget congressional people in both houses will vote for.

In short, Reid is a failure.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



I thought that above statement was made to Congress by the DOJ, Eric Holder, relative to *Fast and Furious *for those missing documents for a crucial 3 month period of time.


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 2, 2012)

Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years? Let the IRS answer that. Oh, wait, they have. They have never charged him with anything, and being in the category that he is, he would automatically be audited every year.

Reid is obviously playing to those that are not thinkers, which are many that he acts before.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years? Let the IRS answer that. Oh, wait, they have. They have never charged him with anything, and being in the category that he is, he would automatically be audited every year.
> 
> Reid is obviously playing to those that are not thinkers, which are many that he acts before.



Hey, Sparky, Reid never said Romney broke the law!


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years? Let the IRS answer that. Oh, wait, they have. They have never charged him with anything, and being in the category that he is, he would automatically be audited every year.
> ...



Not fulfilling your legal tax responsibility is a crime. The IRS has not acted. Reid alluded that this was the case....but Romney has answered as he should...put up or shut up.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years? Let the IRS answer that. Oh, wait, they have. They have never charged him with anything, and being in the category that he is, he would automatically be audited every year.
> ...



Hey Tonto, you would agree then to Reid being interviewed by the IRS to find out who this "man" is.....and then you would also agree that if he made this up he should be prosecuted for it.....oh no...you wouldn't agree to that....because you are a hack.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Oh, FOXNews today said a DC writer asked all Reps and Senators to release their tax documents for just 1 year.....Harry Reid said "No."



I think they should, immediately after Mittens can prove that he didn't avoid taxes for 10 years.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, FOXNews today said a DC writer asked all Reps and Senators to release their tax documents for just 1 year.....Harry Reid said "No."
> ...



Throw piles of shit.. hope one sticks... make opponents defend the ludicrous

Liberal Playbook 101


----------



## SayMyName (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, FOXNews today said a DC writer asked all Reps and Senators to release their tax documents for just 1 year.....Harry Reid said "No."
> ...



He doesn't have to prove it is not true. That is the IRS job. They have not even come close to ever saying he did anything wrong in all the years he has been audited.

Put Reid on the stand and fess up to who the snitch is, and if he made it up, as Amazed noted above, he should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Romney has clearly made a calculation that it's safer to run the political risk of not releasing his tax returns than releasing them.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney has clearly made a calculation that it's safer to run the political risk of not releasing his tax returns than releasing them.


And that is because he could care less about you OWS parasites.  He knows he will never get your votes- he is successful and white.  So, his ref.usal is a big FUCK YOU to the loser crowd.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, FOXNews today said a DC writer asked all Reps and Senators to release their tax documents for just 1 year.....Harry Reid said "No."
> ...



He doesn't owe you shit lil guy....and his taxes aren't your business....you are going to whine like a little baby in November.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

pho_king said:


> lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > romney has clearly made a calculation that it's safer to run the political risk of not releasing his tax returns than releasing them.
> ...



exactly!!!!!


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> pho_king said:
> 
> 
> > lakhota said:
> ...



Neither does any other normal person.   We just wish you would drink yourself to death on the res like so many others.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2012)

Pho_King said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > pho_king said:
> ...



wishing death on someone is fucked no matter what your political affiliation....


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Cave in to the typical liberal tactic of getting them off message by defending the ludicrous...???

Nah... Do what is legally necessary, pound the massage home about Obama's many failures, give details on what you will do specifically.. rinse and repeat


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



I don't wish death because of political affiliation... because of uselessness, trollish behavior, and acting dishonorable, yeah I will hope they just take a direct lead injection to the roof of the mouth


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Cave in to the typical liberal tactic of getting them off message by defending the ludicrous...???
> 
> Nah... Do what is legally necessary, pound the massage home about Obama's many failures, give details on what you will do specifically.. rinse and repeat



Yeah, we're still waiting on Romney to do that...


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cave in to the typical liberal tactic of getting them off message by defending the ludicrous...???
> ...



Tonto you a fake injun?

The two Lakota I know get 2000.00 a month just for being red....how about you?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Mitt Romney platform: Make the rich richer!


----------



## tjvh (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Tell me Einstein... If Romney didn't pay Taxes for ten years, why is he not in jail for Tax evasion? You loons really are losing your minds.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Mitt Romney platform: Make the rich richer!



Run forest run....


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



All Mittens has to do is man up, and deny it, and prove it's a lie.  He want's to get elected for the Presidency, not Harry Reid.

Geez, if he could prove that Reid is full of shit, won't he have a twofer?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

tjvh said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Why do many large corporations not pay taxes?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

SayMyName said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


surely you don't understand the issue and many don't so you are in good company...

4000 elite wealthy Americans stuffed their money in private overseas bank accounts (swiss) to avoid US taxes on it.....one of those banks in Switzerland in 2009 was forced by the usa gvt to give up the names of those 4000 americans with money in them.

The IRS has no inkling on the money put in these foreign countries, (switzerland, cayman islands, bermuda) and the Americans putting their money in them DID NOT EVER CLAIM them on their tax returns....so the irs would never know....

But in switzerland, a bank there was forced somehow to release the names of Americans to the us gvt/irs....  

The IRS, instead of sending these 4000 Americans avoiding taxes to prison, offered a one time Amnesty program to the 4000 people that had been illegally avoiding taxes there if they fessed up and paid taxes and penalty for the years of tax avoidance I believe....or get hit so hard on taxes and penalties or jail time that it wouldn't be worth it to continue to try to deny or hide it....the 4000 who were avoiding taxes in this one Swiss bank, had no choice but to accept the amnesty program issued in 2010....and articles on it said that these wealthiest American's tax lawyers and accountants were all scrambling to take the amnesty.

So basically, the IRS does not know about most of the overseas tax haven accounts held by Americans is because the whole point of having them in these countries is that these countries have no agreement with the usa gvt to report such to the us gvt....thus these people never reported to the irs as even having these accts....except the case with this one Swiss Bank that somehow got cornered in to revealing the Americans(that's a whole nuther story)...

Many believe for many reasons, that Romney was one of those Americans cornered in to Amnesty in 2010.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

The following link is great food for thought about Romney's tax returns:

10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cave in to the typical liberal tactic of getting them off message by defending the ludicrous...???
> ...



Show the legal requirement for more than 1 tax return (if any)....

Oh.. and remind me how many Reagan submitted??


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Do you know how it works with offshore accounts?? Do you have ANY clue?? If the iRS had a sniff of him hiding anything, after signing to the fact that he did not, they would be on him like stink on a monkey


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Lying liar is lying


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Just read the following article...

10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Just read the following article...
> 
> 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet



C'mon Tonto, you getting your 2 grand?


----------



## Intense (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



A guy told me that Harry was born Henrietta.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



The issue is whether or not Mitt payed zero taxes for 10 years.  Why hasn't he even denied it?


----------



## Listening (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Because he does not owe you anything.

Don't like it, don't vote for him.

Moron.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Harry's parents were Harry Senior and Treva......they were my ex wife's aunt and uncle....and the salt of the earth...I was privaleged to be at their home in Searchlight Nevada....a little one horse town.

Harry's own Family called him pinky derisively....I never met Harry...he was too good to come around his own family.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Cave in to the typical liberal tactic of getting them off message by defending the ludicrous...???

Nah... Do what is legally necessary, pound the massage home about Obama's many failures, give details on what you will do specifically.. rinse and repeat


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 2, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



is Tuck running for the highest office in the land?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.

Does anybody really thing this wishy washy flip flopper is good for this country?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Just read the following article...
> 
> 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.
> 
> Does anybody really thing this wishy washy flip flopper is good for this country?



Well I made the point yesterday that I would be the most shocked person in the room if Governor Romney had anything that even had a wiff of impropriety much less illegal on his tax filings.  But there is a difference between improper, illegal, and Presidential.  

If it turns out he paid X percent in taxes....how can he as President ask anyone else to pay more than X unless he wants to change the tax code to balance the playing field as Mr. Obama does.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr Grump said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Not the point...ill educated people state a negative and then ask someone to prove it isn't true...Dick beats his wife...I have it on good authority.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 2, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.
> 
> Does anybody really thing this wishy washy flip flopper is good for this country?



Geeeeeezus....just like Barak Urkel Obama was...you people are just freaking stupid.


----------



## DiamondDave (Aug 2, 2012)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.
> 
> Does anybody really thing this wishy washy flip flopper is good for this country?



Then why limit it to tax returns (because it fits the class warfare rhetoric being used?)? Why not college transcripts for all candidates too??


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...


Do you have any idea how it works?  the Caymans, Bermuda, and the Swiss have NO AGREEMENT with the USA to report any Americans banking with them and have been famous for this secrecy....  in 2009 the Usa gvt ended up being able to force this one swiss bank, to "give up" the names of 4000 americans banking with them....tell me you didn't read anything about this back in 2009 and I'll be shocked!  the us gvt/irs offered Amnesty to these illegal tax avoidance people in 2010....they already were on him like stink on a monkey, if it is true that he banked there, thus the reason for him taking the Amnesty.....to avoid jail or even bigger penalties than those offered Amnesty had to pay.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.
> ...



Usually what happened 5 years ago is more important than what happened 45 years ago.  Especially when the monetary policy which includes tax rates are a centerpiece of the election.  

But I agree, lets see everything.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is running for President. He needs to be vetted. Time to release those tax returns. He actually does owe us at least this much since he pretty much is doing nothing to tell us what his plans are if he is elected except cutting taxes on the wealthy and waiting for Congress to decide what to do.
> ...



I could care less about Obama's or Romney's college transcripts. I do care about the tax returns because I do care about how they handle their finances. Both of them need to do it and so far only one of them has. Romney just needs to do it and get it over with. The sooner the better.


----------



## Caractacus (Aug 2, 2012)

Harry Reid loves to display to the country the meaning of the term "pond scum."


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


 
Lets get a law passed saying you need to release all records for congress and the white house...If you want the vote, you gotta do it, until then I dont care


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Listening said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



He owes nothing to anyone.  He certainly doesn't owe anything to me (unless I could see his tax returns).  If Mittens doesn't want to deny that he didn't pay taxes for 10 years, that's certainly his choice.  But the fact remains that there's evidence that he didn't pay a dime in taxes for 10 years.  He hasn't denied it.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 2, 2012)

I think Reid is a shameless liar and wonder if he is counting on the media not to question anything here.   He has made a serious charge with nothing to back it up and that alone is worth investigation. 

I think this latest tactic is going to come back and bite them in the ass like many other stupid things they've tried.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I can get behind this idea. But I still want them to do it now. At least the tax returns part.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 2, 2012)

DiamondDave said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pho_King said:
> ...



you would wish death on someone Dave because the guy trolls a fucking chat room?....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

Just going back 5 years, including the 2010 return released in full and not missing anything, would answer the question about amnesty.

the reason some are calling for the 10 years of returns, like what romney's father released when running for Governor, is a whole different issue...left wingers want it to go back 10 years so they can see if he was lying about his connection to Bain Capital...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

"Only the little people pay taxes"
~~ Leona Helmsley


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Why?  If you want to release a partial return, showing that you have secret investments in tax havens like the Caymans, the Bhamas, and Switzerland, that should be your choice.  If people want to speculate why so much or your fortune is hidden in off-shore tax havens, that's their choice.  I figure that everyone should decide what that means.

If Romney doesn't have the bullocks to say yes or no that he didn't pay a dime in American taxes for 10 years, that's his choice.  Let the American people decide how important his punking out is.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



That wouldn't bother me any except I think there is a better process.  Have the FBI do a background check on every federally elected official.  This would include X years of financial records, college transcripts, employment records, any memberships the officials belong to etc...  Just the submission of the records; not the details.  If all of the required records are submitted, they get a "pass" and if not, they get a "fail".  

It's hard enough to get good people to put themselves through this meat grinder of political theater we hold every 2 years.  This would allow for transparency without the risk of embarrassment.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Just going back 5 years, including the 2010 return released in full and not missing anything, would answer the question about amnesty.
> 
> the reason some are calling for the 10 years of returns, like what romney's father released when running for Governor, is a whole different issue...left wingers want it to go back 10 years so they can see if he was lying about his connection to Bain Capital...



Exactly!  Lefties are mostly concerned about years 1999 thru 2002.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> "Only the little people pay taxes"
> ~~ Leona Helmsley



Gotta love the queen of mean.  But Mittens has friends that own NASCAR teams.  He's just a regular guy.


----------



## rdean (Aug 2, 2012)

Mitt doesn't need to show all his tax returns. 
Just
1999
2001
2002
2003

I think that would be enough.


----------



## Listening (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



And there is evidence you were dropped on your head as an infant and have never fully recovered.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



You are a Pathetic Hypocrite Chris. If any Republican made claims like this about a Democrat, with only his Word to go on, you would be the first and loudest voice calling Bullshit.

yet you perpetuate this kind of Baseless, "someone I can't name told me this" type of Attack.

You are a pile of human waste sir.


----------



## Listening (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> ...



Yes,

Chris' best days are ahead of him. 

When he passes, his brain will be sold as never-been-used and the rest of him will be composted into a garden where the veggies will enjoy the s**t he will bring.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Listening said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



Perhaps, but I'm not running for president.  Has Romney denied not paying taxes for 10 years?


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Why do you claim there is "Evidence" Romney didn't pay taxes for 10 years? What Evidence? A claim made by the Leader of the Democrats in the senate about something someone supposedly told him? The Fact you have not seen his Tax Returns?

Well gee, He has not been arrested for Tax Fraud, I would call that Evidence you don't know what the FUCK you are talking about.

lol


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

I will say one thing, there is absolutely no way in heaven that romney went 10 years without paying ANY income taxes...so the "he paid zero" in taxes the last 10 years I just don't buy in to it....  it could have been virtually nothing compared to income, but certainly not zero.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



So you are going to take the, You have to Prove you are Innocent approach?

Harry Reid is the one that needs to Put up or Shut up, He is the one making claims, In American we ask the Accuser to prove it, not the other way around.

Now, As far as Romney and his Taxes, You do Realize they are not Private to the IRS right? They have them, Or they don't, if they don't they know he cheated, if they do, and have not done anything in 10 years, I am guessing it's because he has not broke any laws.

So once again, you are just making baseless accusations and asking the accused to prove his Innocence.

How very Un American of you.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> I will say one thing, there is absolutely no way in heaven that romney went 10 years without paying ANY income taxes...so the "he paid zero" in taxes the last 10 years I just don't buy in to it....  it could have been virtually nothing compared to income, but certainly not zero.



I am betting, that Harry is Playing games with words, It is highly likely Romney has paid 0 Federal Income tax in 10 years, Instead only Paying Cap Gains Taxes.

I bet Harry will eventually admit he was wrong, and Romney has simply not paid Federal Income Tax on any Income in 10 years, and he has of course paid taxes.

After the Election of course.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

> *10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns*
> 
> _By Joshua Holland_
> 
> ...



The 10 Theories: 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet


----------



## Listening (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> The 10 Theories: 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet



Alternet ???  Seriously ???

If Romney walked across a room and flattened Harry with a good left hook, I bet his poll numbers would go up 5 points.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...


He wouldn't have been arrested if he was one of the 4000 people that had money in the Swiss bank who had to give up the names of the 4000 Americans banking there to the US Gvt, for it being a tax avoidance haven, because these people were given a shot at Amnesty by our gvt in 2010...

Didn't you read about this Amnesty given to these elite Americans banking there back in 2009 and 2010?

So if he was one of the 4000 forced in to the Amnesty program, the IRS was on them like no tomorrow....and all of them took the Amnesty and penalties in order to avoid jail time or even bigger penalties and they fessed up and payed up, to their wrong doing....

the previous tax returns of romney would clear him of being one of these 4000 or show that he was a part of the ones giving Amnesty that illegally hid their money in Swiss bank accounts to avoid paying USA taxes.


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns*
> >
> > _By Joshua Holland_
> >
> ...



Wow, You know what you remind me of?

a Birther, or a 9/11 Truther. Take you pic.

10 theories? lol 

If Romney's Taxes were hiding anything Illegal, the IRS who has them, would do something about it. You know, I know, We all know it. You just don't give a fuck about the Truth.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

regent said:


> I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?



It wont Back fire on him. If Romney shows he is Wrong, Harry will just say his Source lied to him, or his source was Mistaken.

Why do you think he is pulling this, I am not saying it, someone told me it, I am just repeating them, BS?

lol

This is some low ass, Down and Dirty Politics is all it is. 

Shows just how scared the Dems are.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 2, 2012)

regent said:


> I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?


All very valid and very good questions....  seems strange that he would take that risk, without being pretty certain....but who the heck knows, politics is so unpredictable....


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

Did Romney Participate in IRS Tax Amnesty Program in 2009? | Daily Agenda


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



He could have been breaking laws and accepted amnesty, that's the point. You don't think it's important to know if Romney was committing tax evasion and participated in an amnesty program?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 2, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Good point.


----------



## Intense (Aug 2, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



I think it is. Where were you on the Obama Appointments? Just curious. Do you think Reid has issues with shady dealings?


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?
> ...



Lower then questioning where a person was born?
Lower then questioning a person's religion?
Lower then questioning a person's valor in war?
Lower then ascribing an illegimate black child born out of wedlock to a person?

Naw.

This isn't even close.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Romney was recently asked if he ever paid less then 13.5% for taxes in a given year. He told the interviewer he'd have to look into and get back to him.

Subsequently..the Romney camp told ABC to stop asking the question.

So Romney lied to the interviewer. He had no intention of getting back to him.


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 2, 2012)

A former member of Harry Reids staff told me Reid is a liar I'm not going to name my source just take my word for it.


----------



## Intense (Aug 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



They did get back to him. You just don't like the message. Life is tough.


----------



## Intense (Aug 2, 2012)

blackhawk said:


> A former member of Harry Reids staff told me Reid is a liar I'm not going to name my source just take my word for it.



I heard that Harry contracted Fire-Aids, out on the Ranch.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




up your drip  knucklehead.


----------



## Listening (Aug 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > A former member of Harry Reids staff told me Reid is a liar I'm not going to name my source just take my word for it.
> ...



That's a lie !!!

There are just some things I am sure those women would not do.

Can sheep carry fire-aids.

Harry's wife probably points to the kids and says "You didn't do that...somebody else did !"


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Oh so now you are mr law and order?


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Bullshit, this is a sitting Senate Majority Leader Making shit up about a Presidential Candidate, to help his Guy win.

Much Lower. 

and all you Hypocrite Libs who normally would be attacking the accuser in a Situation like this one, are on Board.

need I say more.

You fucking Hacks.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I can't think of the last good thing I had to say about reid other than chuckling at him for pulling this fox news-ish stunt. The guy sucks. As far as the appointments are concerned I was fine with their tax issues being exposed and corrected. If someone in a high position in government is cheating or has cheated on their taxes the public should know about it. Would I have appointed a guy like Geithner in the wake of the financial meltdown? Hell no.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



John Kerry Paid 12% in one of the years he released.

WTF is your point


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yeah..he had a look. And didn't like what he saw..

So he told ABC to piss off.

That works.

For Obama!


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Do You really think the IRS would not act if they had any Evidence at all?

Please people.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



If true..how do you know about it?

And how successful was Kerry's run?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

regent said:


> I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?



Because he knows the media has his back.........This stupidity too,  will just sink once they see that its not gaining them any traction either.....who else is there to hold him accountable ? No one......


----------



## Vel (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I want to see Harry Reid answer for the misuse of power he displayed on the Senate floor.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



IRS seldom does shit.

They don't have the funding.

There are about 750 Billion dollars floating around in taxes unpaid to the US.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Yeah you got me. Prior to this I was a total anarchist and was all about off shore accounts and tax evasion being the cool thing to do. 

Try harder.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Care4all said:


> I will say one thing, there is absolutely no way in heaven that romney went 10 years without paying ANY income taxes...so the "he paid zero" in taxes the last 10 years I just don't buy in to it....  it could have been virtually nothing compared to income, but certainly not zero.



He either did so, using his convoluted tax shelter off-shore schemes, lied to his investor, or Reid pulled the claim out of his ass.  So far, Mittens's hasn't called it a lie.


----------



## Charles_Main (Aug 2, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I rather talk about how all you fucking assholes supported his Run, and had no issues at all with his Wealth, Which was MUCH MORE THAN Romney, or the Fact that he didn't even earn it like Romney, he married into it. 

Rich Lib Worth over a Billion pays 12% you guys say, He is our man. Rich Republican worth 1/5th of that runs and you guys say, oh he is just to Rich.

lol

You people are so Predictably Hypocritical.


----------



## Vel (Aug 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Reid is fearful that Romney will now show evidence that he, Reid, is wrong?  Why does Reid seem confident that this whole thing doesn't backfire on him?  Why didn't  Reid have someone else make the claim? Why would Reid take the chance that he will be proven wrong?
> ...




The people are able to hold him accountable. If decent people will stand up and demand that Harry Reid answer for his slander, then some of the nasty politics will stop.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Define "act".

you do know what the word"amnesty" means, right?


----------



## Vel (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > I will say one thing, there is absolutely no way in heaven that romney went 10 years without paying ANY income taxes...so the "he paid zero" in taxes the last 10 years I just don't buy in to it....  it could have been virtually nothing compared to income, but certainly not zero.
> ...



Romney has certainly called it a lie. Try a little integrity.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Hacks is to light a term.......Obama, this week especially been lieing his ass off, straight up, not a word from the hacks here........hes been stumping on that idiotic the GOP wants to give the rich a tax cut crap, talk about short bus challenged......and not a word......


----------



## Sallow (Aug 2, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Kerry's "wealth" wasn't his own. And he released 20 years of tax returns.

And Romney's problem isn't his "wealth"...it's how he accrued it.

Pillaging companies and costing people their jobs may be good for investors and rich folks..but that shit comes back on ya.

Hard.


----------



## Trajan (Aug 2, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Me?. Naaaa, I however 
think you should lay off the hypocrasy drip......you want to latch on to this crap yet you left no slimy rock unturned defending the right for state officials  to abrogate their responsibilities and take off from their jobs.......little late to the integrity party yo'........


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



I think you should lay off the hypocrisy charges while doing whatever you can to detail this thread. You are so full of it it'spathetic.  If you had anywhere near the integrity you think you have you would be right herewanting to know the same info, instead you are busy pointing fingers. You ain't pure as the driven snow, dude. You can be just as partisan as 90% of the board and your last couple of post prove just that.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 2, 2012)

If Romney did participate in the IRS Tax Amnesty Program in 2009, I think that being exposed in his tax returns would likely be the most damaging to him politically.  Also, McCain wouldn't have had access to any such information when he vetted Romney for VP in 2008.

Great/short article: Did Romney Participate in IRS Tax Amnesty Program in 2009? | Daily Agenda


----------



## Dick Tuck (Aug 2, 2012)

Vel said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I didn't hear it.  I heard Mr. Etch-a-Sketch dancing around the issue.  Why doesn't Mittens just put the proof on the table?  Unless he's a liar.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2012)

Harry Reid Doubles Down On Stupid-Needs Civics Course!




> Reid also said the burden of proof fell on Romney.
> 
> "I don't think the burden should be on me," he said. "The burden should be on him. He's the one I've alleged has not paid any taxes. Why didn't he release his tax returns?"
> 
> "Really?" asked Hot Air's Ed Morrissey. "Is that how it works in the US? A government official accuses someone of a felony, and the burden of proof falls on the accused? Funny, I missed that in my civics class," he wrote.



So if a dip wad Senator makes an accusation we now have to prove its false? Where in the hell did he come up with this BS?


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/238199-romney-to-reid-put-up-or-shut-up.html


> "Harrys going to have to describe who it is he spoke with, because, of course, that is totally and completely wrong," Romney said. "Its untrue, dishonest and inaccurate. Its wrong."
> 
> "So, Im looking forward to have Harry reveal his sources, and we will probably find out its the White House."



dumb ass


----------



## Conservative (Aug 2, 2012)

Video: Jon Stewart Slams Harry Reid For Mitt Romney Tax Returns Statements - Business Insider



> Reid told The Huffington Post on Tuesday that an unnamed Bain investor told him that Romney hadn't paid taxes in 10 years, but Reid also acknowledged he didn't know if this was true. Reid went on to speculate that his "poor father must be so embarrassed about his son," referencing the fact that George Romney released more than 12 years of tax returns when he ran for president in 1968.
> 
> "I cannot believe you just went dead-dad shame on Mitt Romney," Stewart said. "As someone who has truly and thoroughly disappointed his still-living father on many occasions, that is bulls**t shot."



There's a video of the Jon Stewart segment on the linked page.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

Conservative said:


> Video: Jon Stewart Slams Harry Reid For Mitt Romney Tax Returns Statements - Business Insider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon Stewart has turned into a real disappointment to some of us on the left.  I've noticed that for the past couple years or so he seems to be catering more to the right.  I used to look forward to watching him every night, but now I rarely bother.  Is he going the way of Lou Dobbs?  I don't know...


----------



## tjvh (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Video: Jon Stewart Slams Harry Reid For Mitt Romney Tax Returns Statements - Business Insider
> ...



Maybe he's grasped upon the concept of *individual thought?*


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

> *Mitt Romney To Harry Reid On Tax Dodge: 'Put Up Or Shut Up' (UPDATE: Reid Responds) *
> 
> UPDATE: 8:46 p.m. -- Reid is not backing down. He put out a statement Thursday night declaring that his source at Bain (who he said told him about Romney not paying taxes) is "extremely credible" and insisted that the one way to clear up the matter is for Romney to be more transparent.
> 
> ...



Sam Stein: Mitt Romney To Harry Reid On Tax Dodge: 'Put Up Or Shut Up' (UPDATE: Reid Responds)


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Conservative said:
> 
> 
> > Video: Jon Stewart Slams Harry Reid For Mitt Romney Tax Returns Statements - Business Insider
> ...



Maybe he is becoming objective and sees the idiots and hypocrisy on both sides of the aisle.

Come on, Reid is a real dick, he is spreading gossip as fact, very unprofessional for the leader of the Senate.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


 
Welll lets all lay our dicks on the table.....OBama can release his college records.....and lets do it for all federal politicians.....I think it would be awesome.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 3, 2012)

We should call the liberals Returners.....


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



I used to think Reid was a gutless dick, but not so much so now...


----------



## oldernwiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative said:
> ...



Trying to sell distortions as facts damning the opposing party is how politics is done. If Rmoney had any smarts (or maybe just a smart PR), he'd dodge the allegations with grace and dignity while leaving his detractors looking shame-faced and silly. Instead, he stammers half-answers which only BEG everyone to dare him to prove it. 

Should someone so easily manipulated actually become the head of state?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 3, 2012)

oldernwiser said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


 

You just descibed Obama, so it would be a push.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > Vel said:
> ...



There are NO education requirements to be president, so what the hell does Obama's college transcripts have to do with anything?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...


 
So we can see his thoughts......since the media didnt vet him....I'd like to know more....but there arent any tax return requirements either, correct?


----------



## Clementine (Aug 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Doncha know that the requirements are different for each side?    Many in Obama's cabinet had major tax issues, but those came to light and the facts were out there.  Despite Turbo Timmy Geithner's obvious attempt at cheating, he claimed that he didn't know that certain things weren't allowed as deductions.   For his ignorance and/or dishonesty, he holds an important position and dictates how we pay taxes.  

Now we just have an allegation and Reid can't back it up and is merely citing a secret source.   

Meanwhile, Obama could have handed over a birth certificate written in crayon and the left would have been satisfied it was real.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Obama was thoroughly vetted not only by the media, but by McCain and Clinton.  The only problem is that wingnuts can't accept it.  There was no there there.

As for releasing tax returns, Romney is far less than the "traditional" average by presidential candidates.  If Romney thinks he can weather the storm, that's his choice.  I don't think he can...


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

If Romney participated in the IRS Tax Amnesty Program in 2009 and received legal immunity, I think that would destroy him politically if it became public.


----------



## oldernwiser (Aug 3, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> oldernwiser said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Ummm..... no. I described our political system. 

Obama ducked the issue of his supposed foreign birth until it became clear that he might actually gain more votes by producing a copy for the press. He could just as easily have let it go, since he had already attested to his eligibility when he filed to run for the office. His citizenship status might have landed him in jail if he had lied about it - that fact alone killed the credibility of all the folks who said he wasn't eligible.

Rmoney is not in that position now though. Everything that comes out adds to the suspicion that he's not telling the whole story when he does answer an allegation. That stacks up red minus signs in the honesty and integrity columns. At this point in his campaign, the only way he'll ever dispel the general feeling that he doesn't tell us the truth and that we can't trust him is to divulge more info than he would have been comfortable with in the first place. 

A person with nothing to hide hides nothing. Rmoney doesn't look like that person right now.


----------



## oldernwiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Heh.... and then there's that.
Maybe next we can go after all the notes his mother wrote to excuse him from gym class?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

> *New Source Backs Reid's Tipster On Romney Tax-Dodge Allegation*
> 
> A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source for the claim that Mitt Romney "didn't pay any taxes for 10 years" exists, is a "Bain investor" and a "credible person." Dana Bash reported on this source, and the person's willingness to corroborate the allegation to which the Senate majority leader repeated on Thursday's airing of CNN's AC360.



More: Harry Reid Romney Tax Tipster 'Is A Credible Person,' New Source Tells CNN


----------



## oldernwiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *New Source Backs Reid's Tipster On Romney Tax-Dodge Allegation*
> >
> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source for the claim that Mitt Romney "didn't pay any taxes for 10 years" exists, is a "Bain investor" and a "credible person." Dana Bash reported on this source, and the person's willingness to corroborate the allegation to which the Senate majority leader repeated on Thursday's airing of CNN's AC360.
> 
> ...



This is quickly escalating into an urban myth - I know a guy who knows this guy who says Rmoney hasn't paid a dime in taxes for 10 years...

CNN is just getting silly now.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

I think the Republicans better get someone else lined up for their Convention to run for president in case this blows up in romney's face...

the coverup is usually worse than the act itself....romney should just release in full a few years of his returns to stop this speculation madness imho....and in the opinion of many on the Republican side as well....


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> I think the Republicans better get someone else lined up for their Convention to run for president in case this blows up in romney's face...
> 
> the coverup is usually worse than the act itself....romney should just release in full a few years of his returns to stop this speculation madness imho....and in the opinion of many on the Republican side as well....



He can't go back even one more year as that would reveal his participation in the IRS amnesty program.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

Romney has provided everything required by law. 
Anything else is none of your business Libturds. 

Case fucking closed.


Next !


----------



## 8537 (Aug 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Romney has provided everything required by law.
> Anything else is none of your business Libturds.
> 
> Case fucking closed.
> ...



Interesting, because just moments ago you were demanding college records and birth certificates.

Idiots.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2012)

If Romney did participate in an IRS amnesty program that participation is already public record.  This is entirely made up.  When did you stop beating your wife Mrl Reid?    The democrats already know what's in the tax returns because the government is the custodian of the tax returns.  If there was anything illegal, they would have leaked it by now.    What the democrats are looking for is the names of the charities Romney donated to so they can tell the world that he donates to religious causes some of which are pro life and pro traditional marriage.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

On another note....this seems extremely awkward with one Mormon against another Mormon....I'm wondering if this is tearing their tightly knit community apart?  One Mormon against another Mormon...is the community taking sides on this back in their home states?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> If Romney did participate in an IRS amnesty program that participation is already public record.  This is entirely made up.  When did you stop beating your wife Mrl Reid?    The democrats already know what's in the tax returns because the government is the custodian of the tax returns.  If there was anything illegal, they would have leaked it by now.    What the democrats are looking for is the names of the charities Romney donated to so they can tell the world that he donates to religious causes some of which are pro life and pro traditional marriage.


SIMPLY NOT TRUE.

Those given amnesty were also given secrecy by the IRS and their names were never released...unlike releasing all the information on the Democrats appointed to the obama administration who owed taxes, these elite that evaded taxes and got amnesty....their names were never released.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> *If Romney did participate in an IRS amnesty program that participation is already public record.*  This is entirely made up.  When did you stop beating your wife Mrl Reid?    The democrats already know what's in the tax returns because the government is the custodian of the tax returns.  If there was anything illegal, they would have leaked it by now.    What the democrats are looking for is the names of the charities Romney donated to so they can tell the world that he donates to religious causes some of which are pro life and pro traditional marriage.



Bulllllllllllllllllllllllllllshit


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

The Romney campaign provided the documents required by law. He did what was asked. 

Anything else is none of your fucking business, Libturds. 

Case fucking closed... 

Next !!!


----------



## Trajan (Aug 3, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




whats the matter Art? that toe scuffling awww shucks I am just a middle of the road guy bullshit not working? 

I have read too many of your posts......here, you construct a strawman, then pat yourself on the back over it as in not bashing Romney over off shores accounts. 

Yet here you are carrying Reids water in this  nonsense........... not exactly consistent is it? BUT, it is consistent with the example I gave you ala Lawmakers beating feet off their posts.

Better luck next time, hey, try the Ward Cleaver spiel on on Brain Tuck, I am sure he'll  buy your pusillanimous poppycock.....



and breaaaaath Art...your typing is all over the place dude.....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> The Romney campaign provided the documents required by law. He did what was asked.
> 
> Anything else is none of your fucking business, Libturds.
> 
> ...


And if this were Obama?  Would you be fighting so hard to keep information about Obama's returns a SECRET, when the rumors were that he took Amnesty and evaded taxes by having his money in Offshore bank accounts?  

I don't think so Warrior.....

If he didn't take Amnesty, and he has nothing to hide...he should just release a few years of his return to shut everyone up....this will hurt him more than help him....if he doesn't imho.

So who is your second choice for president if the Republicans have to pick someone else at the convention?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney did participate in an IRS amnesty program that participation is already public record.  This is entirely made up.  When did you stop beating your wife Mrl Reid?    The democrats already know what's in the tax returns because the government is the custodian of the tax returns.  If there was anything illegal, they would have leaked it by now.    What the democrats are looking for is the names of the charities Romney donated to so they can tell the world that he donates to religious causes some of which are pro life and pro traditional marriage.
> ...



Their names couldn't legally be released but face it, this is a democrat.  It's illegal to leak national security secrets too, but that never stopped obama from doing it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

I just got a phone call saying that Harry Reid is a pedophile rapist. 

Yes......Harry Reid raped Jerry Sandusky. 

His father would be ashamed of him.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2012)

obama's school records are sealed because he attended as a foreign student.  Everyone knows it.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> obama's school records are sealed because he attended as a foreign student.  Everyone knows it.


Once again, simply not true....It was ALL a fabricated lie by the right wing....Occidental College didn't even offer the scholarship that the right wingers claimed that Obama took...  you can go and factcheck it and see how it was all a LIE....and a lie that wasn't even possible.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Harry isn't the only one saying that ya know?  I heard it a few weeks ago...and i heard Romney was given some sort of amnesty or forgiveness for it, along with many other multi millionaires who used this not so legal loophole, that congress had to tighten up....
> 
> so, to me if this is all true, that the unintended loophole was being used by multi-millionaires to avoid taxes....they did so, believing it was legal under the advice of their tax lawyers...and that's an important piece....it was not done with malice or with the intent to 'cheat'.....
> 
> Should Romney have not been allowed to vote, if its true and he paid no income taxes as many republicans on this board say about the 47% not paying income taxes?



*Harry isn't the only one saying that ya know? *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS6f1MKpLGM&feature=fvsr]Bueller? - Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1/3) Movie CLIP (1986) HD - YouTube[/ame]

My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend......


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

Trajan said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Poor F-Art. He's having difficulty accepting Obama's defeat by President-Select Romney.
Perhaps F-Art will sashay his gay-ass to France post-election...


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.


speaking of tax rates...Maybe Republicans can actually REALIZE AND SEE that NO ONE at the very top...the top 1/10 of 1%ers, EVER PAYS 35% income taxes because they have tons of legal loopholes written for them by congress....


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.
> 
> 
> speaking of tax rates...Maybe Republicans can actually REALIZE AND SEE that NO ONE at the very top...the top 1/10 of 1%ers, EVER PAYS 35% income taxes because they have tons of legal loopholes written for them by congress....



I wish Reid would continue flapping his mouth with "unnamed" sources. 
Next up, Romney will take legal action against the little shit. That would be priceless.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > The Romney campaign provided the documents required by law. He did what was asked.
> ...



You guys don't get it...this is a made up issue by the Left and nobody really cares about it....except the MSM and the mind numbed leftbots all over message boards on the internet. This isn't playing with those of us on mainstreet, we don't give a rats ass about this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > *New Source Backs Reid's Tipster On Romney Tax-Dodge Allegation*
> >
> > A second source, said to be "close to Senator [Harry] Reid," has told CNN's Dana Bash that Reid's original source for the claim that Mitt Romney "didn't pay any taxes for 10 years" exists, is a "Bain investor" and a "credible person." Dana Bash reported on this source, and the person's willingness to corroborate the allegation to which the Senate majority leader repeated on Thursday's airing of CNN's AC360.
> 
> ...



It's true, tax cheats often tell large numbers of people that they haven't paid taxes for a decade. LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.
> 
> 
> speaking of tax rates...Maybe Republicans can actually REALIZE AND SEE that NO ONE at the very top...the top 1/10 of 1%ers, EVER PAYS 35% income taxes because they have tons of legal loopholes written for them by congress....



* but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes *

 but we do know he paid less than 15% in capital gains and dividend taxes 

Fixed it for you.

*so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes*

Well, if you're paying a 15% rate and give a few million to charity, your rate drops below 15%.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


It's not made up....truly it isn't just picked up out of the Blue...we have on record that Romney was putting money in to swiss banks, and the Cayman Islands and Bermuda...and those are the 3 countries that don't report to the Usa who their customers are that are American, they are known Tax Havens....Most other countries have agreements with the USA to reveal annually this information for tax purposes.  Maybe he just created an offshore holding company in these countries because he just felt like it..., and is really reporting all of his assets there on his taxes....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.
> ...


so, you are saying he got paid no income what so ever and just made Capital Gains?  and if this is the case, why should hard working people in  the 250k and above range end up with a 25% to 30% net tax rate while those making millions of dollars more, by not working at all, pay at a lesser rate than the working Joe?

Our tax structure is really messed up, to the enth degree....

and by the way todd, the Capital gains rate is not just 15% for the multimillionaire it can go as high as 35%...  read it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capita...#Regular_and_capital_gains_tax_rates_for_2009


----------



## zeke (Aug 3, 2012)

I want to understand the rethug mind.(if it could be done).

You rethugs seem to think that the ultra wealthy type people that would or could invest in a Bain Caapital, are so stupid that you think they didn't ask their Bain advisor (Mitt for instance) what kind of tax treatment the fund was recieving. 

And you all don't think that Mitt or whoever proudly told those potential investors just how they had been able to pay little to no tax on earnings. And through the lobbying efforts of companies like Bain, they hoped to improve the tax code even more.

You rethugs are retards if you don't think ultra wealthy people like MItt have tax avoidance strategies. And brag about them. 

And somebody heard about it and repeated it to Harry. 

Mormons rumble. My money is on Harry. He wouldn't needed anybody else to hold that long haired boy down,


----------



## FreemanUSA (Aug 3, 2012)

This is what I just read from a news release: FOR THE PAST TEN YEARS HARRY REIDS BEEN BEATING HIS WIFE
Harry - we need you to prove to us that this isn't true or you need to turn yourself in!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*so, you are saying he got paid no income what so ever and just made Capital Gains?*

AFAIK, his income from his Bain ownership is considered capital gains.

http://c4230422.r22.cf2.rackcdn.com/1040-2010.pdf

*so, you are saying he got paid no income what so ever and just made Capital Gains?*

And dividends and interest, according to the above link.

*and if this is the case, why should hard working people in  the 250k and above range end up with a 25% to 30% net tax rate while those making millions of dollars more, by not working at all, pay at a lesser rate than the working Joe?*

Because that's the tax code. Wages are different than capital gains and dividends.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


that's the point, they shouldn't have a lower rate than the "working person's" rate....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



But they don't, working persons also pay 15% on capital gains and dividends.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Investigation: Mitt Romney



> *Where the Money Lives*
> 
> 
> For  all Mitt Romney&#8217;s touting of his business record, when it comes to his  own money the Republican nominee is remarkably shy about disclosing  numbers and investments. Nicholas Shaxson delves into the murky world of  offshore finance, revealing loopholes that allow the very wealthy to  skirt tax laws, and investigating just how much of Romney&#8217;s fortune  (with $30 million in Bain Capital funds in the Cayman Islands alone?)  looks pretty strange for a presidential candidate.





> This unsettling account suggests the young Romney&#8212;at that  point only two years out of Harvard Business School&#8212;was willing to push  into gray areas when it came to business. More than three dec*ades  later, as he tried to nail down the Republican nomination for president  of the United States, Romney&#8217;s gray areas were again an issue when he  repeatedly resisted calls to release more details of his net worth, his  tax returns, and the large investments and assets held by him and his  wife, Ann. Finally the other Republican candidates forced him to do so,  but only highly selective disclosures were forthcoming.  Even so, these provided a lavish smorgasbord for Romney&#8217;s  critics. Particularly jarring were the Romneys&#8217; many offshore accounts.  As Newt Gingrich put it during the primary season, &#8220;I don&#8217;t know of any  American president who has had a Swiss bank account.&#8221; But Romney has, as  well as other interests in such tax havens as Bermuda and the Cayman  Islands.


Read the rest of the Vanity Fair Article at the link above...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.
> 
> 
> speaking of tax rates...Maybe Republicans can actually REALIZE AND SEE that NO ONE at the very top...the top 1/10 of 1%ers, EVER PAYS 35% income taxes because they have tons of legal loopholes written for them by congress....



Can't blame Romney for using the laws available to him. 

If you don't like the laws....change them. 

Until then STFU. 

Btw, Romney is good at making money all Obama is good at is spending it. He has to break the bank to do it or spend money he doesn't have, but he's skilled at it none the less. Maybe we need someone skilled at saving money, don't you think?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


In general, the middle class working person has their investments in a 401k, where no taxes on gains are due until they retire and withdraw the money....they have to wait till 59 to withdraw any money....

there should not be a different rate on Capital Gains than earned income.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't think Harry Reid should be mouthing off on this unless he's willing to fork up the witness...this is a calculated move on his part for certain....BUT harry ain't the only one saying things like this...actually he's about a month or 2 behind the claims already made on romney...romney's tax return that he did release is incomplete, but we do know he paid less than 15% in income taxes when the average multi millionaire pays around 20% with the use of mainly tax free Municipal bonds...and romney's return does not show him participating in buying a ton of tax free Municipal Bonds so no one can figure out how he got to pay so little in taxes...not all accompanied forms were released with the year he did release.
> ...


sorry...you can't make me STFU.....  

and that is not the issue....the issue is romney/bain having over 130 off shore accounts in tax haven countries and whether or not he was doing such illegally and was one of the ones who received Amnesty for it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

zeke said:


> I want to understand the rethug mind.(if it could be done).
> 
> You rethugs seem to think that the ultra wealthy type people that would or could invest in a Bain Caapital, are so stupid that you think they didn't ask their Bain advisor (Mitt for instance) what kind of tax treatment the fund was recieving.
> 
> ...



If your money is on Harry then you pissed it away. The IRS already knows the truth. If it was true it would be all over the news, not spread through rumors. Obama opposition researchers would be all over it.


----------



## Pho_King (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > The Romney campaign provided the documents required by law. He did what was asked.
> ...



He does not have to shut everyone up.   Normal people think this is a non issue.    Only OWS parasites really care, and nothing with make them shut their claptraps.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > I want to understand the rethug mind.(if it could be done).
> ...


As was pointed out SEVERAL TIMES in this thread, the IRS made an agreement with those that did break the law and took the Amnesty, NOT TO REVEAL their names....they got SPECIAL treatment.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I'd have no problem with a flat 15% tax on wages.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

worth repeating:



> Finally the other Republican candidates forced him to do so,  but only  highly selective disclosures were forthcoming.  Even so, these provided a  lavish smorgasbord for Romneys  critics. Particularly jarring were the  Romneys many offshore accounts.  As Newt Gingrich put it during the primary season, I dont know of any  American president who has had a Swiss bank account. But Romney has, as  well as other interests in such tax havens as Bermuda and the Cayman  Islands.


 Investigation: Mitt Romney

So, it is BS that this issue is just Dems spinning wheels


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...



The Obama team has no problem leaking national security secrets that put lives in danger.
You think they'd hesitate to leak IRS info? LOL!
Thanks, I needed a laugh.


----------



## Amazed (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Too main could care less about this....just the leftbots.

We know that man can creates jobs...we know he has HELD jobs and been successful....unlike well Barak Urkel who has never really worked at anything.

You must think that the IRS is a timid organization...that they are "afraid" to go after Romney becuase "somebody said" Mitt hadn't paid his taxes...logic is not a leftwing strong point.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


  Actually it is you that is giving us a great laugh....never seen such spectacular spinning....you should be in the olympics with those moves....  

got a link for those National Security leaks you speak of Obama making btw?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Sorry, but investing overseas is not illegal and never has been. Giving aide to terrorists, now that is illegal, which is what Obama is doing in Syria. 

I suggested you STFU so you won't appear any more foolish than you already do. You can choose to or not. It's a free country......at least for now.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So you're not smart enough to figure out Google?

Jeeze, you are silly.


Okay, I'll help you. 

Look at the top right corner of your browser. There you'll find a search bar. Type in google or Bing, whichever you choose. When the page comes up find the search bar and type "Obama White House Leaks". You'll discover hundreds of stories on it. Even (D) Sen Diane Feinstein has been accusing the White house of leaks tailored to make Obama look good. Leaks about planting viruses in Iranian centrefuges to Obama personally picking targets on a kill-list. Leaking the UK missile codes. Tons of stuff.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


gawd you are so misinformed it is pathetic...investing overseas in tax haven countries, can most certainly be ILLEGAL, thus giving AMNESTY to those who BROKE THE LAW....use your god given brain Mud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy...gc.r_pw.&fp=faaf61047e7fff23&biw=1024&bih=588


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*...investing overseas in tax haven countries, can most certainly be ILLEGAL*

Really? You have a link to legislation that proves your claim?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> worth repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. 

Wanna find out how many members of congress have Swiss bank accounts?

Ask them. They'll tell you it's none of your business. There is no law against having a Swiss bank account.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

A Swiss Bank Account - Facts and Fiction


----------



## Trajan (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> worth repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 they are referring to Gingrich's primaries comments....*shrugs*...so? 

what does that,  have to do, with Reids comments?


----------



## Trajan (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



he said TEAM Obama Care....

and;

Feinstein: Someone at White House is behind recent intel leaks - The Hill's DEFCON Hill



White House Admits US Military is Fighting in Somalia, Yemen


----------



## oreo (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...




My removed 4th cousin (can't remember his name) said that his aunt--had a 3rd cousin--who had a friend of a friend that said Obama did not go to Harvard.---


----------



## Amazed (Aug 3, 2012)

Care4all said:


> worth repeating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 Pages of inuendo and speculation including many statements that categorically state there was nothing illegal done.....you don't comprehend well do you?


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



The IRS had no problem leaking Joe the Plumber's tax returns.  They did it on a daily basis.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 3, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


and you somehow equate ''joe the plumber'' with the power of some of the wealthiest and most powerful people in the world?

me thinks irs workers, know the difference, and would never take the chance of illegally releasing something against the big honchos that would chew them up and spit them out.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2012)

The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.

What is he hiding?


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid has claimed that Mitt Romney did not pay taxes for 10 years.
> 
> Reid said that is the reason the presumptive Republican presidential nominee has only released two years of personal tax returns, according to the Huffington Post.
> 
> ...



Now I want Romney to release his taxes just to shut these Big "J" Democrats up!

I guess that is how democrats propaganda works, huh?  Tell a scandalous lie to gain popular support and then disappear when the truth comes fighting back!!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 3, 2012)

oreo said:


> My removed 4th cousin (can't remember his name) said that his aunt--had a 3rd cousin--who had a friend of a friend that said Obama did not go to Harvard.


I am no fan of Harry Reid, mainly because I regard him as a timid and ineffective milquetoast (who bears an uncanny resemblance to the late Stan Laurel).  But for Reid to have held onto his Senate seat for as long as he has and to become Majority Leader you may rest assured the man is no fool.  So for him to even speculatively imply that Romney did not pay taxes for ten years and then be proven wrong would not only be ruinous to him but would significantly advance Romney's position.   

The only possible reasons I can think of for Reid to make such a declaration without having some rock-solid evidence to support it is early senility or he is ready to retire from the Senate and has cause to sabotage Obama's campaign.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

MikeK said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > My removed 4th cousin (can't remember his name) said that his aunt--had a 3rd cousin--who had a friend of a friend that said Obama did not go to Harvard.
> ...


The reason Reid would tell such a terrific lie is because Mitt won't release his taxes because it only gives Obama more to distort. The slobbering press will support any lie the White house produces without question. 

Regardless what Mitt does the media will make it look like it's wrong. 

For fuck sake why are you people still believing these assholes. 

It's rare when a lib actually confesses that the shit is getting deep and Jon Stewart admitted as much with the Harry Reid slanders. Even he can't stomach this BS.


----------



## The T (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> 
> What is he hiding?


 
I had an anonymous call today. The person on the other end of the line told me that YOU weren't really a _Realator_ as you claim you are...but YOU were _a slum lord._

Why are YOU hiding?


----------



## Jackson (Aug 3, 2012)

The T said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> ...



Chris shaking in his boots...""How did he KNOW?"  WHO called him?"  LMAO!


----------



## The T (Aug 3, 2012)

Jackson said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


 
Chris needs to learn absurdity...especially when he perpetrates it. Chris doesn't KNOW any more than the rest of us do...and neither does Reid.

Had this been an issue? Romney would have been frogmarched already to Federal Prison.

Dingy Harry Reid should know better. Reid is following the same path of Wealth Envy/Class Warfare as directed BY Obama and Axlerod.

Reid needs to go. He needs to lose his leadership position come January next year.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 3, 2012)

MikeK said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > My removed 4th cousin (can't remember his name) said that his aunt--had a 3rd cousin--who had a friend of a friend that said Obama did not go to Harvard.
> ...



*But for Reid to have held onto his Senate seat for as long as he has and to become Majority Leader you may rest assured the man is no fool.*

Exactly! Just look at Joe Biden, he's no fool......LOL!

You're funny.

*it is early senility *

That would be the least scummy reason.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 3, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly! Just look at Joe Biden, he's no fool......LOL!
> 
> [...]


I am not a Biden fan either.  He is exceptionally bombastic and inclined to frequent gaff but functionally he certainly is no fool.  He knows how to _wheel and deal,_ which is why he is vicePresident.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 3, 2012)

The T said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



Sherrod Brown is up by 12 points over his GOP rival in the latest poll out of Ohio.  An Independent who will caucus with the Dems--Governor Angus King--looks to be a shoo-in for the open Senate seat in Maine.  Believe it or not the GOP may end up losing some seats in the Senate.  Snowe sort of screwed ya'll.


----------



## plant (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> 
> What is he hiding?





Exactly . What's golden spoon hiding


----------



## driveby (Aug 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> 
> What is he hiding?



What is Obama hiding in his college records and the fast and furious documents?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

What kinds of taxes?  Income taxes?  I have no doubt that Romney paid "taxes"...

Mitt Romney: 'I Have Paid Taxes Every Year. A Lot Of Taxes.'


----------



## driveby (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> What kinds of taxes?  Income taxes?  I have no doubt that Romney paid "taxes"...
> 
> Mitt Romney: 'I Have Paid Taxes Every Year. A Lot Of Taxes.'



How much of Romney's tax money went to Solyndra?


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

driveby said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > What kinds of taxes?  Income taxes?  I have no doubt that Romney paid "taxes"...
> ...



Gee, I don't know.  Maybe Romney can tell us...


----------



## Amazed (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Still running Tonto?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Romney has provided everything required by law.
> Anything else is none of your business Libturds.
> 
> Case fucking closed.
> ...



Okay, but you think he's going to get away with this, you're deluding yourself.  

Even his fellow Mormons are breaking bad on him.


----------



## The T (Aug 3, 2012)

plant said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> ...


 
if he was guilty? The IRS would have already been on him dingbat.


----------



## driveby (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Obama has that on lockdown, executive privilege.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

Did Romney cheat his Mormon church by hiding money?  We don't know...


----------



## candycorn (Aug 3, 2012)

And the story again dominates the news.  Not good for Governor Romney.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2012)

The T said:


> plant said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Or not.  The IRS doesn't go after rich folks.  They go after business owners, and regular folks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Did Romney cheat his Mormon church by hiding money?  We don't know...



Ooooh. Maybe.  That's what he's afraid of.  I  mean, screw the peasents, but Monson will be really upset if he doesn't find out the Cult isn't getting their 10%.


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

> *1. Mormon Tithes*
> 
> Mormons are expected to fork over 10 percent of their income to the Church of Latter Day Saints. And that fact leads us to two theories.
> 
> ...



Much More: 10 Theories About What Mitt Romney's Really Hiding in Those Tax Returns | Alternet By Joshua Holland


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 3, 2012)

They might not show him the Secret Handshake to get into the Celestial Heaven!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

driveby said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The only strong stand Romney had ever taken on anything is not releasing his tax returns.
> ...



I would love to see his medical records.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Did Romney cheat his Mormon church by hiding money?  We don't know...



What are you.....twelve???




I'm convinced folks like you aren't interested in knowing. You just want us to forget about *"You didn't build that!!!!!" *


----------



## Lakhota (Aug 3, 2012)

Top Democrats Are Making Mitt&#8217;s Enormous IRA An Even Bigger Liability | TPMDC


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Top Democrats Are Making Mitts Enormous IRA An Even Bigger Liability | TPMDC



Holy cow Lakhotaman!  If what is posted in the link you provided is factually tree and verifiable  it's no wonder Romney is a quarter of a billionaire, and not because he was smarter or luckier than most.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 3, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> Holy cow Lakhotaman!  If what is posted in the link you provided is factually tree and verifiable  it's no wonder Romney is a quarter of a billionaire, and not because he was smarter or luckier than most.



Man makes that much money and doesnt lawfully pay any taxes is pretty smart.

Would give him a shot for 4 years out of the two choices for me to make more money.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 3, 2012)

OODA_Loop said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow Lakhotaman!  If what is posted in the link you provided is factually tree and verifiable  it's no wonder Romney is a quarter of a billionaire, and not because he was smarter or luckier than most.
> ...



I wouldn't; I put our country first.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Aug 3, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> I wouldn't; I put our country first.



How much in excess did you pay last year over what you were lawfully required?


----------



## The T (Aug 3, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Did Romney cheat his Mormon church by hiding money? We don't know...


 
Tell ya what Shitting Bull? WHY don't YOU go ask Dingy Harry Reid the same thing since HE is a MORMON as well...? Or is HE an acceptable MORMON because what he does agrees with YOU?

DUMBASS Partisan MORON


----------



## Trajan (Aug 3, 2012)

The T said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Did Romney cheat his Mormon church by hiding money? We don't know...
> ...



 Pwned.....


----------



## Gem (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm trying to come to this issue open-mindedly.  But I'm having trouble seeing the Democratic side of this as anything other than an unfair and very politically calculated attack.  

Here's what I know (please feel free to educate me if I'm wrong):

1) Romney has released 1 year of tax returns and promises to release another.  This will equal the number of tax returns released by John McCain during the last presidential election where how many tax returns McCain and Obama released was never a campaign issue.  

2) Nothing illegal has been found in Romney's returns to date.  He is ridiculously wealthy.  He has invested his money in numerous ways, including putting money in accounts off shore and overseas.  This is not illegal.

3) Reid came forward to say that an "anonymous source" who worked with Romney at Bain "knows" that Romney didn't pay taxes for a 10 year period.  He won't name his source.  But later came out and said it was "numerous sources."  He won't name any of them.

4) The Democrats are now clamoring louder than ever for Romney to release over 10 years of tax returns to "prove" that he did, in fact, pay taxes.

________________________________________

If these are the facts...then here are my questions:

1) Are we now serious entertaining the idea that politicians can make any claim they want using "anonymous sources" and that those accused are responsible for "proving their innocence?"  You guys are comfortable with that?  Because you seemed really uncomfortable with it when some fringe elements on the right were claiming that they had sources (of course, they named them...but hey, lets not get too picky) that knew Obama was born outside the US...and it was up to Obama to prove otherwise. 

2)  Why on Earth would anyone who worked with Romney have access to 10-years of his tax records?

3)  Why would the IRS somehow "MISS" that one of the richest men in our nation just didn't pay taxes for a decade?

4)  McCain vetted Romney for VP looking over 2 decades of his tax returns and found nothing troubling.  His aides actually say he OVERPAID, if anything.  

5)  Is there REALLY anything more to this than the Democrats realizing that this elections CAN'T be about Obama's record...so they are desperately trying to make it about Romney and that Romney is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't.
     If he doesn't...they screeching that he hasn't paid taxes or is "hiding something" will continue.
     If he does...the records will be nitpicked to death and even though theres nothing illegal in them, there will be enough "Romney's rich and puts his money overseas" tidbits for the media to slaver over from now until November...effectively keeping the conversation away from our horrible economy, dismal jobs outlook, etc.

So...here I am, taking a deep breath and trying to remain open-minded.  Romney has followed the law and will release two-years worth of his tax records.  Given the fact that he knows the Democrats will simply nit-pick any other returns he gives - just like they've done with the one they already have - WHY would he give up 10 years more simply because a member of the Democratic party has come forward with a story that strains credulity...all based on an "anonymous source" that couldn't realistically have access to the information Reid claims s/he has.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 5, 2012)

Well done, soldier. Now, kindly edit your own comments and separate the facts from the talking points and try again.


----------



## Wiseacre (Aug 5, 2012)

This is nothing more than a diversion away from how bad the economy has been and the poor Obama record with regard to jobs and everything else.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 5, 2012)

Gem said:


> I'm trying to come to this issue open-mindedly.  But I'm having trouble seeing the Democratic side of this as anything other than an unfair and very politically calculated attack.
> 
> Here's what I know (please feel free to educate me if I'm wrong):
> 
> ...



Just so you know this attack was coordinated through the white house.

As if we needed more examples of what low life democrats truly are.............


----------



## elvis (Aug 5, 2012)

threads merged.


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 5, 2012)

The point of pushing on this is that the way the tax code treats someone like Mitt Romney is, frankly, embarrassing. Especially for him. It's unlikely he's done anything illegal--I take him at this word that he's paid every cent he's legally obligated to pay.

But in some ways, _that_ will be the problem when folks see what he pays.

Add in the fact that his current policy is to double down on the current approach and seek _more_ tax cuts for the wealthy (at the expense of middle class families, who will be asked to pay more if this plan is actually deficit neutral as Mitt claims), well it's no wonder why he'd rather not release them.

Those who think this is a "distraction" are missing the point. Tax policy is at the center of the current political debate and Romney himself exemplifies what's wrong with our current and his proposed (Bush tax policy on steroids) policy. And he knows it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> The point of pushing on this is that the way the tax code treats someone like Mitt Romney is, frankly, embarrassing. Especially for him. It's unlikely he's done anything illegal--I take him at this word that he's paid every cent he's legally obligated to pay.
> 
> But in some ways, _that_ will be the problem when folks see what he pays.
> 
> ...



The point of scoffing at this is that you hacks are hacks. I do agree we should scrap the current policy though, we should eliminate all income and capital gains taxes across the board.


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 5, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> The point of scoffing at this is that you hacks are hacks.



Aw, that hurts my feelings!

Where are Mitt Romney's tax returns?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 5, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > The point of scoffing at this is that you hacks are hacks.
> ...



Right next to Obama's college transcripts.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 5, 2012)

Gem said:


> I'm trying to come to this issue open-mindedly.  But I'm having trouble seeing the Democratic side of this as anything other than an unfair and very politically calculated attack.
> 
> Here's what I know (please feel free to educate me if I'm wrong):
> 
> ...


It was the Republicans during the primary that brought mitt's income taxes paid in to the picture...here is what some of them had to say about romney:




> Remember, it was Rick Perry who called Romney a "vulture capitalist," Newt Gingrich who called him a "liar" and criticized his Swiss bank account, Michele Bachmann who called him a "chameleon," and Rick Santorum who said Romney was the "worst candidate" to run against Barack Obama because of his inconsistent positions.
> Even Romney's newest running mate trial balloon, Tim Pawlenty,  attacked the former Massachusetts governor last year for his  inconsistency on health care reform, which he cleverly labeled "Obamneycare."




Mitt Romney is a Swiss-bank-account-owning liar. So says Newt Gingrich. (+video) - CSMonitor.com
and this from Newt:   As a man who wants to run for president of the United States  who cant be honest with the American people, why should we expect him  to level about anything if hes president? the former House speaker  asks matter-of-factly in one clip.  

Youd certainly have to say that Bain at times engaged in behavior  where they looted a company leaving behind 1,700 unemployed people,  Gingrich says, referring to the private-equity firm that Romney formerly  headed.

Then: There was a pattern, in some companies, a handful of them, of  leaving them with enormous debt, and then within a year or two or three,  having them go broke. I think that is something he ought to answer.

during the Republican nomination race, then-candidate Newt Gingrich  declared, I dont know of any American president who has had a Swiss  bank account.

In 2009 the USA gvt offered amnesty to thousands of American citizens who illegally stashed their money in a certain Swiss Bank....if romney had an account with this Swiss bank, then he could have been given Amnesty for his ILLEGAL doings....this is one of the things people are trying to find out.  The IRS offered amenity/a promise to not reveal the names of the wealthiest holding accounts there if they took the amnesty.

In addition to this Romney claimed when he ran for governor in 2002 that he was still involved with the State because he had Bain Capital, and now that stuff has come out about Bain capital and their unscrupulous methods of operating he is saying he had nothing to do with them and quit in 1999...people want to know the truth, he flipped flopped, again.

Barak obama was forced to release his tax returns back to the year 2000 when he was running for President and this happened during the Democratic Primaries so it is simply not true that they were not an issue in the last election.

It is possible that romney was not part of the Amnesty program for those who broke the law, but we will only know this by him releasing his returns...the year he did release would not show these things, but it did show with his reporting of all of these offshore tax haven accounts, that he very well could have been a part of it....


----------



## California Girl (Aug 5, 2012)

Wry Catcher said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



 Yea, right. You have any actual proof that he didn't pay any taxes yet?


----------



## California Girl (Aug 5, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to come to this issue open-mindedly.  But I'm having trouble seeing the Democratic side of this as anything other than an unfair and very politically calculated attack.
> ...




Any actual evidence of wrong doing? And I mean actual evidence - not media speculation, not democrats or republicans speculating but actual, factually accurate, evidence? 

No?

So it is nothing more than gossip. It would be great if we started electing people on their fucking records, not some fucking hype or speculation... Remember when we used the 'innocent until proven guilty' marker?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, I'm pretty certain he had to have paid some federal income taxes, even if he was part of the Amnesty program with a hidden swiss account....romney did say he did "pay taxes, plenty of them'' but he failed to say he paid Federal Income taxes each year, so he still avoided the accusation.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 5, 2012)

he might've paid Swiss taxes


----------



## California Girl (Aug 5, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Well, I'm pretty certain he had to have paid some federal income taxes, even if he was part of the Amnesty program with a hidden swiss account....romney did say he did "pay taxes, plenty of them'' but he failed to say he paid Federal Income taxes each year, so he still avoided the accusation.



Again, not a hard question... do you have any evidence of any wrong doing by Romney? What law did he break? Specifics would be great... because, right now, this is gossip. Now, you might take gossip as gospel but I do not. I hang people only when they are guilty. I'm weird like that... due process, rational thought, that kind of thing.


----------



## Wiseacre (Aug 5, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Well, I'm pretty certain he had to have paid some federal income taxes, even if he was part of the Amnesty program with a hidden swiss account....romney did say he did "pay taxes, plenty of them'' but he failed to say he paid Federal Income taxes each year, so he still avoided the accusation.




Lots of assumptions with no data.   Are you not jumping the gun a little bit?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > The point of scoffing at this is that you hacks are hacks.
> ...



Where is Harry Reid's proof he is not a serial child molester?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 5, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Wow, QB, we can always count on you for the irrelevent analogy.  

No one has accused Reid of being a Child Molestor. I mean, he belongs to a cult started by them, but Romney belongs to that same cult.  

ON the other hand, There are some valid questions to be asked about Romney's past that his tax returns could answer, and oddly enough, he's hiding them.  So there has to be something really horrible in them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Wow, did you get that one wrong. Not only did someone accuse Reid of being a serial child molester, they actually asked him for a response to the allegations, and got a response.

Ace of Spades HQ

On the other hand, tax returns are private, and it is actually against federal law to ask to see them as a condition of employment. I suggest you go back to crying about how the dog ate your homework.


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 5, 2012)

Where are Mitt Romney's tax returns? Why is he refusing to follow his father's (and his opponent's) example?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 5, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Where are Mitt Romney's tax returns? Why is he refusing to follow his father's (and his opponent's) example?



So far, he has stuck to Obama's example. If he wants to keep following it he can release returns back to 2004 in 2016 and then demand his opponent do the same. I would like to think he has more character than that, but he is a politician, so he probably doesn't.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 5, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


got a link for it being against the law for an employer to ask for your tax returns as a condition of employment?  I couldn't find one in my google search on it....    I agree it seems like it should be, but from what I found in my search, employers ask all the time for that type of info for certain jobs...and once hired they can also ask for that info, if they are trying to verify marital status and dependents for health insurance coverage....of course you can walk away and not give the info, and not be hired, or if employed and it is for insurance verification, if you refuse, the employer can cancel your health insurance....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 5, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Mitt Romney's tax returns? Why is he refusing to follow his father's (and his opponent's) example?
> ...


in March of 2008, during the Primary, Obama released his 2000-2006 tax returns....so what ''example'' of Obama's are you speaking about on income tax releases?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm pretty certain he had to have paid some federal income taxes, even if he was part of the Amnesty program with a hidden swiss account....romney did say he did "pay taxes, plenty of them'' but he failed to say he paid Federal Income taxes each year, so he still avoided the accusation.
> ...


DEFINITELY speculating on my part!  Never said or implied I wasn't!

Doesn't it seem strange at all to you, as it did to gingrich, bachman and perry, and santorum that he refuses to release previous years?  It certainly makes me curious....and truly, for the life of me, it keeps nagging at me on, what is it that he wants to hide and why oh why does he think hiding it is better for him, than revealing it?  His salary or money made for fear of being bashed for being rich or something, is an utterly ridiculous excuse since we already know he is in the top tenth of 1 percent-ers....and we know he had a bunch of losses in 2009 or before because he carried over some on his 2010 return so it's understandable if he paid no income taxes or very little in 2009...

so to me, logic says that can't be what he is hiding???  I just can't get a handle on why he is doing this, to himself????  Especially if he truly has nothing to hide???

so, to sum it up....of course this is all speculation, he hasn't released his returns and said he never would....so lot's of room for speculation as to the reason(s) why....  for ANY person that can think imho.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You can get a print out from the IRS that verifies your filing status for when employers ask for proof of dependents. Tax return information is confidential.


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 6, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Where are Mitt Romney's tax returns? Why is he refusing to follow his father's (and his opponent's) example?
> ...



Obama released his returns dating back to 2000 during the 2008 primaries. 

Why are you lying?


----------



## Greenbeard (Aug 6, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> Why are you lying?



How else could Mitt's secrecy and obfuscation be excused by Republican apologists? Lying is just about all they have left at this point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Not only that... but most mortgage companies will ask for three years of tax returns before giving you a mortgage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 6, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Any actual evidence of wrong doing? And I mean actual evidence - not media speculation, not democrats or republicans speculating but actual, factually accurate, evidence?
> 
> No?
> 
> So it is nothing more than gossip. It would be great if we started electing people on their fucking records, not some fucking hype or speculation... Remember when we used the 'innocent until proven guilty' marker?



Hey, we aren't trying to throw Romney in Jail. 

We are trying to get a straight answer out of him before we put him in a position where he can have a profound impact on all of our lives.  

That gives us the RIGHT to DEMAND to see his tax returns.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Employers CAN ask for this information....end of story....

where is the law that you claim is in place on this that prevents employers from asking....?  Honestly, if you showed me the law which prevents them from asking for this information, I'd believe it.....it seems like there should be one, but I haven't been able to find it....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 6, 2012)

Lindsey Graham: Harry Reid Is 'Lying' About Romney Not Paying Taxes (VIDEO)

Lindsey Graham has set the record straight. He says Reid is lying. 

How does this corrupt senator know this? Is he saying he has seen the tax returns in question? If so, then he should encourage his fellow corrupt pub to release his tax returns. 

OTOH, if he has not seen them, he's lying to cover Mitten's lies.

Which is it?


----------



## Wiseacre (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Sometimes the political crap that goes on baffles me;   I wish we could get straight answers about tax returns, birth certificates, information leaks, and every other question that doesn't involve the release of classified or sensitive information.   Gotta be political calculations in this case, who knows why.   My problem is drawing negative conclusions and spewing them on the floor of the US Senate, on the basis of one undivulged source.   This not cool;  we can surmise and speculate on this board all we want, that's what it's for, at least in part.   But what Reid is doing is political bullshit.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 6, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Lindsey Graham: Harry Reid Is 'Lying' About Romney Not Paying Taxes (VIDEO)
> 
> Lindsey Graham has set the record straight. He says Reid is lying.
> 
> ...



Graham is one of the most two faced lying assholes in congress.  Every time I see that POS on C-SPAN I want to go "Elvis" on the TV.


----------



## driveby (Aug 6, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> Lindsey Graham: Harry Reid Is 'Lying' About Romney Not Paying Taxes (VIDEO)
> 
> Lindsey Graham has set the record straight. He says Reid is lying.
> 
> ...



Reid is lying.......


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...


I agree that Reid should also put up or shut up...

But please tell me that you are aware that Mitt's tax returns being released became an issue in January 2012 with the Republicans running in the primary.  This is not something the Democrats created or manufactured....they certainly are 'running with it', but by no means did they create the issue.....Mitt created it for himself, the Republican candidates made it an issue, the Democrats are following through on that issue.

Taxes and the loopholes Congress has created for the master class are mind blowing....our tax structure with all of these legal loopholes for tax avoidance need to be shown so the whole country is aware of how the cards are stacked....disclosure- the truth, will only set us free....and hopefully make us a better country that supports the middle class again.


----------



## Wiseacre (Aug 6, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




I am aware that the GOP candidates made it an issue back when the repub nomination was still in doubt.   But that doesn't mean he's done something illegal or failed to pay his taxes, as some of the Obama cabinet members and appointees did.   I get that they want to raise the issue and ask questions;  but that isn't the same as saying outright that he didn't pay any taxes or assuming he cheated in some way.   When did we get to the point where somebody makes unconfirmed assertions and it is accepted as fact?   And to do so on the floor of the US Senate by the majority leader is particularly disturbing.   Doesn't bode well for future cooperation or compromise regardless of who gets elected.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 6, 2012)

Wiseacre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...


NOT ONCE did Reid imply Romney did something illegal.  I admit I have suggested that it is possible that he was part of the Amnesty program....but Reid did not....he only stated Romney did not pay any federal income taxes for 10 years....THAT does not in any way mean Romney did something illegal to get to that stage, but it does support the theory that our tax structure is very very messed up.....shoot, the 13% mitt did pay the 1 year he's shown, already supports that theory imo....you've got Gingrich making 950k and having a net tax rate of paying 31% and Mitt with millions more paying in the 13% range....and i'm sorry that is not just imo.

I don't know why Reid has chosen to say what he has said on the Senate floor....but as with all things, time will reveal ALL....and he will pay dearly if he has lied.


----------

